# Gaming W/Jemal: Mutant Rising OOC (Game has started!)



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2009)

After the results of This thread, I've decided to run a NEW Mutants and Masterminds game.  
And before anybody mentions it, yes I know that the 'new mutants' was a marvel team, that won't be the name of the thread for long, I just haven't been able to come up with a name for the campaign yet, so it's a placeholder. 

Although I love the marvel universe, I decided to go with a different one for this, b/c I don't want a bunch of established super-characters walking around.  This leaves everyone open to create whatever we want *wicked grin*.

The concept:
The PC's are a individuals from all walks of life, all living in the same city - Metro(Large made up city) - who find themselves suddenly developing 'super powers'.  But they're not the only ones.  Rumours run rampant of strange happenings all over the globe.  Just the other night a man was found frozen alive in his home on the east side of Metro.

What I would like to know from prospective players (Prospective players meaning anybody who'd like to join the game) is which(If any) of the following possible starting situations you like:
The PC's all know each other (Makes things easier)
The PC's don't ALL know each other but are each connected somehow
The PC's (Or at least some of them) have started acting like 'super heroes' to help people. (Perhaps forming a group with each other)

EDIT: Creation Rules

FIRST: If you haven't allready done so, post your concept.  I will not be accepting characters whose concepts I haven't allready approved!

PC's will be PL 10, standard creation rules from the M&M 2e book with the following modifiers:
A)  I will be requiring all PCs have 3 points each of Base attack and Base defense.  No more, no less, no exceptions.
B)  I will not be putting a limit on the PC's attack/defense trade-offs, I leave it up to your own sensibilities.. with the above exception regarding minimum base attack/defense.  One thing to keep in mind: The NPC's will be using similar rules to you, and I WILL have NPC's capable of standing up to any over-clocked trade-offs the PC's use.  SO, if one of you decides to take a +17 toughness save, sure you'll be immune to most things, but there WILL be someone out there with the strength to hurt you (And said villain will likely end up one-shotting anybody else if he hits someone other than you).
C) The Boost, Healing, Anatomic Seperation, Space Flight, Nemesis, and Nullify abilities are not available to PC's.  I may add more to this list if they come up as problematic
D) Luck Feat limit 1.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2009)

Interest!

I like the second option:


> The PC's don't ALL know each other but are each connected somehow




Police scientist in the forensic department, suddenly manifesting Metamorpho (DC) like powers. (Most likely alternate form with the variable extra or limited shapeshifting.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 25, 2009)

Fixin' to go to work. No time to post concept. Posting this placeholder instead.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2009)

It kind of stretches things to say we all know each other personally...but connections behind the scenes could be fun, and would draw us together. And I could see some of us knowing each other beforehand, or at least being acquainted or having brief encounters...for example the policeman might have given one of us a ticket. 

My idea right now is for a slightly batty conspiracy theorist journalist...a cub reporter who runs a nutty website on the side where she expresses the opinions and fears that she has to hide in her day job. For powers I'm thinking speedster, kind of. I'd like to try something like the 'stop or slow time' thing, but I don't want to retread Heroes too blatantly. 

I'll think on it and see where the idea takes me...


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 25, 2009)

I like something in between these two:







> The PC's all know each other (Makes things easier)
> The PC's don't ALL know each other but are each connected somehow



I like something a little more established than just a connection, but each person knows some others, like a chain.

So A may work with B, and B is friends with C who is the sister of D who went to school with E who grew up with A, etc.

My concept:  Plant Zombie.  The human character would have died a few days before the game starts.  He's buried beneath his favorite tree, and then when powers start manifesting, he wakes up.  Plant body / plant control type powers.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it frogman, the chain works pretty well and doesn't stretch things too thin from a credibility POV. 

For my PC, I think I like the idea of a Meatshield-style PC. He'd by the Crystalline or prism man. A geologist by trade, his powers would manifest as the ability to change his body to the very crystals that he studied, giving him strength, toughness and the ability to absorb energy.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2009)

It doesn't have to be a complete chain, so long as each PC knows one or two others.  groups of 2-3 pcs who know each other would likely be easiest, and then I could fill the gap in fairly easy, either with NPC's or things happening IC. (Two people who don't know each other end up at the scene of an.. 'incident', etc)

Hafrogman - Plant control's fine by me, but 'plant zombie'/dead guy coming back as something else don't sit too well with me.

Shayuri - Like I said, fresh world so you can create whatever you want (within the power limit).  If you feel like doing something similar to an existing hiro (), feel free.

renau1g - thats fine.

Walking Dad - If I knew who metamorpho was that might mean something.  Could you describe the super-power/concept without referring to another super hero?  Shapeshifting and alternate form are fairly open ended, I'm just hoping for something a bit more specific.


Also, everybody another thing to add to the 'poll' - 
Costumes & Super names or Not?  (More marvel/comicy, or more 'realistic')

(There's at least 1 NPC who WILL be using the more comicy 'super identity', and one who definitely will not, but other than that the overall 'theme' is up to you guys)


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 25, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Hafrogman - Plant control's fine by me, but 'plant zombie'/dead guy coming back as something else don't sit too well with me.



Well the rebirth angle was the idea that attracted me in the first place.  The plants were just a means to an end.  

But if it doesn't jive, that's cool.  But I'll probably come up with something completely different.  I shall meditate.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what I'd like to play yet, but I'll have a concept posted later today.

I'd say option 2, where we're all connected somehow, is probably best as others have expressed.

Comic-wise.....well, comic books are likely to have existed in the setting beforehand, so as powers begin to emerge, naturally some people are going to think back to their childhood comic books.  I think it's entirely possible that some people would actually don customes and comic-bookish names.  Whether we want to be more realistic and just assume that a small number of super-powered individuals actually do that and the rest just think it's silly, is up to the others.......I'm cool with it either way.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

I've always thought identities were almost necessary, and it's possible to have a gritty world even with secret identities (Watchmen?) so I vote for that.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the we are all somehow interconnected, but without us all knowing each other.

I have no real preference on the style.  I think my character can work in either.

Concept One:  "Poltergeist"  As I was using Miranda in mutant high I discovered that "drain" ans status effect type character's aren't really that great (since ability saves are generally higher then amd dc modifier to an power), so I didn't think that aspect of her worked.  Anyways, "poltergeist" would be a insubstantial/Telikinetic girl.  

I thought more about my idea..

"Dusk."  A vigilante who is mistakenly is vilianized by local media since his tactics are "brutal" (he tends to ambush and beat the tar out of people then "vanish").  His powers allow him to turn into a shadow (insubstantial w/slowfall and concealed in darkness/shadows) and he has the ability to manipulate / control shadows as well as being able to make "solid objects" (ie blades) from them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Jemal said:


> ...
> Walking Dad - If I knew who metamorpho was that might mean something.  Could you describe the super-power/concept without referring to another super hero?  Shapeshifting and alternate form are fairly open ended, I'm just hoping for something a bit more specific...



'Real' life concept: CSI

Superhero: Transforms his body in chemical elements or compounds. Limited elasticity and basic form change. Able to disguise into objects, but not persons.



Jemal said:


> ...Also, everybody another thing to add to the 'poll' -
> Costumes & Super names or Not?  (More marvel/comicy, or more 'realistic')
> 
> (There's at least 1 NPC who WILL be using the more comicy 'super identity', and one who definitely will not, but other than that the overall 'theme' is up to you guys)



I vote for more comicy. But not into the absurd (Yes, this patch is the perfect disguise...)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a few ideas in mind, but I haven't decided which one to use yet.  So dont' worry about my ideas interfering with anyone else's; if one is vaguely similar to someone else's, I can just play one of the other concepts.

------> Overdrive.  Some young guy, either a jock or a nerd who wishes he were that athletic.  His adrenal gland became mutated somehow, to where his adrenaline is supercharged and, whenever he gets psyched up, Boosts his strength, speed, stamina, pain threshhold, reflexes, and even senses up to superhuman levels.  Not especially high superhuman levels, but still greater than any normal human's.

-------> Catalyst.  A biologist working in a pharmaceutical company, his mutation gave him some inexplicable ability to manipulate the biological functions of living things.  He'd have the Life Control power and some related powers like Healing, Regeneration, Boost, Stun, and others, but nothing too strange (no Growth or Immunity or whatnot, and any recuperative abilities would be of low rank).  Making people feel surges of pain, or feel nauseous, or have trouble moving, or have trouble seeing/hearing/breathing/whatever, to a limited degree, but also making people faster, stronger, etc. as well.

------> Red Impulse.  A young man who loves video games and martial arts, who developed some psychokinetic abilities.  His hobbies and martial arts training give him good coordination and modest athleticism.  He can build up psychokinetic force around him in a temporary barrier, then release that energy in a burst of speed (actually launching himself in one direction) or in bolts of psychokinetic force.  His name comes from the crackling red appearance of his psychokinetic energy when its active.  A costumed vigilante in red duds with blue and white trim.  Power-wise, he'd take Force Field or Shield (or some combo of the two) with alternate powers of Speed, Leaping, Strike (launching himself at an opponent for a super-quick punch or kick), and Blast.

-----> Spark.  A costumed vigilante, comic book geek, and computer technician.  He's built up a decent physique for vigilantism, but is still mostly just a nerd in a costume.....  His body is highly resistant to electricity, and can generate large amounts of it by some kind of matter manipulation involving the electrons of atoms.  This minor matter manipulation lets him overcome some of the common defenses against electricity, but not everything, and it takes him a bit of time to build up a decent charge.  He can also use this ability to manipulate electricity around him fairly well, such as shorting out or powering down electronic devices, stopping the flow of electricity in something, interfering a bit with the electrochemical nerve impulses of other living things, scrambling computers, disrupting nearby radio and other electromagnetic waves to some extent, generating static, or other such tricks.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2009)

New Concept:

The man with the honeyed tongue.  A young corporate drone type fights through the rat race by day, getting ignored by everyone.  But when he turns on his voice, everyone pays attention.

He'd be more of a mentalist than a sonic controller type, as it would be more about emotion control and suggestion through his voice rather than creating sound blasts or anything like that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay...ideas percolating...

One idea - Omnielemental: Control of the classic elements of fire, air, water, and earth. Probably a bit expensive, so might be limited at first...but that just means there's room for growth and development. Variant - Has alternate form, one for each element, but doesn't actually 'control' them.

Another - Facade: Shapeshifter. Kind of the opposite of the CSI guy, can assume human shapes but not anything else. Limited  Morph with a small Shapeshifting pool to allow variations of form like claws, armor, spines...things like that. Regeneration.

Another - I like the idea of playing some tricks with Anatomic Separation...maybe buying an alternate form as a 'swarm' as well. Representing a character who's consciousness was distributed throughout her body, rather than centered in her brain. Each little piece of her can be its own 'body.' 

Hmmm...tough choices!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the way Daphne is portrayed when she is first introduced in 'Heroes'. She is the perfect thief because of her speed. So, my concept is a speedster. In keeping with the concept the character will probably start out as a non-hero at first but then be recruited, albeit reluctantly, by the others.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2009)

ok, My turn.

First, I dislike the following powers and would prefer people to stay away from them: Boost, Healing, Anatomic Seperation.

now, points about concepts.

Rellique - Dusk seems like a good concept, though I'll be keeping a close eye on him b/c that's a fairly powerful combination of abilities.

Walking dad - Interesting  lets see how you stat it out.

Arkhandus - Spark or red impulse would be ok, But if you went with Impulse I'd prefer if you didn't have such a varied array of alternate powers.  I understand they can all be explained with the same power descriptor, but it's getting a lot of (usually unrelated) powers for dirt cheap.

Tailspinner - I have no problem with a speedster or a 'less heroic' type, though don't count on the PC's being 'forced' to recruit you.

hafrogman - sounds ok to me.

Shayuri - my personal favourite out of those would be the elemental type, though Facade works too.

(Did I miss anybody?)


Allright people, guess it's time for creation.  I'll update the first post with creation rules.  
PLEASE do not post a character for a concept I haven't at least tentatively said OK to yet.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

Wunderbar! I'll get i put together tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 26, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Fixin' to go to work. No time to post concept. Posting this placeholder instead.




Update: My week has decided to turn icky, so I'm going to gracefully withdraw. The odds of me getting to advance a decent concept before probably next week aren't good.

You all have fun!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chemico *Power Level 10

STR 30 (+10), DEX 14 (+2), CON 30 (+10), INT 12 (+1), WIS 16 (+3), CHA 10 (+0) 

Toughness +10, Fortitude +10, Reflex +6, Will +7 

*Skills*: Craft [Mechanical] 4 (+5), Drive 5 (+7), Investigate 7 (+10), Knowledge (history) 8 (+9), Knowledge [Physical Sciences] 7 (+8), Notice 7 (+10), Search 5 (+6), Sense Motive 4 (+7) 


*Feats*: Jack of all Trades, Teamwork, ?

*Powers*: *Shapeshift 6* (limited to elemental states) (basically the powers you can get with alternate form: Particle, Solid, Liquid, gas)

*Combat*: Attack +8, Grapple +18, Damage +10 (unarmed), Defense +8, Knockback -5, Initiative +2 

*Drawback*: -

Abilities 52 + Skills 12 (40 points) + Feats 3 + Powers 42 + Combat 32 + Saves 9 = 150pp

-------

I can distribute points from the physical abilities to shapeshift, if you insist.
Will perhaps add the normal identity drawback.
-> normal identity Str and Con both 12 and no Powers.

If you like the stats, I will add background.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Crystal:*

PL: 10 (150pp) 

Abilities: STR: 14 [34] (+12) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 12 (+1) WIS: 14 (+2) CHA: 14 (+2) 

Skills: Climb 8 (+10), Intimidate 12 (+14), Medicine 12 (+14), Sense Motive 8 (+10), Swim 8 (+10) 

Feats: All-Out Attack, Attack Specialization [Unarmed] (2), Attack Specialization [Blast] (2), Improved Block, Power Attack, Stunning Attack, Teamwork, Weapon Break 

Powers: Absorption [Energy] 8 (Boost: Blast; Flaws: Limited – Light Based Attacks [-2]; 16pp), Alternate form [Solid] 11 (Density 10 [+20 Str, Protection 5 (Impervious), 3 Immovable, 3 Super Strength 3 (Power Feat: Ground Strike)] Immunity 9 [Life Support], Protection 6 [Impervious 8]; 55pp) 

Combat: Attack +4 (+8 Unarmed or Blast) [Unarmed +12] Defense 16 (13 flat-footed) Init +2 

Saves: Toughness +14 (13 Impervious) (14 flat-footed) Fortitude +10 Reflex +4 Will +6 

Abilities 24 + Skills 12 (48 Ranks) + Feats 10 + Powers 71+ Combat 20 + Saves 13 – Drawbacks 0 = 150pp 


Thoughts? I'll also work up the full background upon approval.

Thanks Jemal!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2009)

Walking Dad - I'm gonna need a bit more info on your shapeshift ability.  Your original description of "Transforms his body in chemical elements or compounds. Limited elasticity and basic form change. Able to disguise into objects, but not persons."  Had me thinking something else, but your shapeshift ability "Shapeshift 6 (limited to elemental states) (basically the powers you can get with alternate form: Particle, Solid, Liquid, gas)" is confusing me a little.  

Secondly, is he super strong and super tough when he's not in an alternate form?


Renau1g - Whoops...  I did specify (both in my last post and in the character creation guidelines) that I don't want Boosts or Healing, but I'd totally gloosed over the fact that thats what absorption does..  I'll give it to you based on the limitation to light based attacks and the fact that a giant crystal redirecting energy does make sense to me.


I do like how both characters submitted so far have the Teamwork feat.  


Mark Chance - Sorry to hear that.  If you get time later feel free to check back, comics are always writing in new heroes.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2009)

Also, sorry about springing new things on you guys, but..

ANY abilities that were enhanced and aren't your 'natural state' (IE what you were like BEFORE gaining your powers)  should be bought through powers.  
So for instance if you're playing a super-strong character with a 40 str, you would have to take the enhanced strength power to make up the difference between the 40 and whatever your character's base was. (18 if he were a body builder, more likely 12 for an avg person)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to go with the Omnimental idea, but I have a question.

There's sort of two subsets to this idea. The first is to use Alternate form (in an array) to have a character who can shift between four states, each with it's own powers, one at a time.

The second is to make a character who doesn't physically change into elemental forms, but has powers to control the elements in four separate arrays. This would let her mix and match a bit, though with the expense of four arrays, the individual powers wouldn't be as strong.

Jemal, do you think one or the other of these would be more suited to the game?

I'm also concerned that my 'alternate form' idea seems perilously close to what Walking Dad is talking about.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 27, 2009)

Jemal, I'm alittle confused.  Without trade offs Max Attack is +3 and Max defense is +3, but you can increase those numbers through trade offs feats and powers (ie. shield)?  Is this correct?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Renau1g - Whoops...  I did specify (both in my last post and in the character creation guidelines) that I don't want Boosts or Healing, but I'd totally gloosed over the fact that thats what absorption does..  I'll give it to you based on the limitation to light based attacks and the fact that a giant crystal redirecting energy does make sense to me.




Sorry Jemal, I missed the boost part, brain fart or something.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2009)

Rellique - I wasn't aware there WAS a 'max three' rule for attack and defense, I can't find it in the book anywhere.  
... Unless you're referring to my 'all characters must have 3 BASE attack and BASE defense' ruling.  That only refers to the BASE attack and defense bonus bought from page 32.  feats and powers can increase these beyond three, but trade-offs will not affect your BASE bonuses, only the max you can have using feats/powers.

Shayuri - Aye that does seem to be a problem.  I'm still waiting on WD's response to my last question.  I hadn't originally thought his concept was so close to yours, it seemed different.  Both the form change and the elemental control types would work for me.

As for the control being more expensive, it DOES specify right in the Element Control power that you can take the other elements as AP's.
Even if you want to be able to control them all at the same time, that could be a goal of the character, and as you learn to harness multiple elements at once you could change the array to Dynamic and/or eventually multiple arrays using the power points gained from play, to represent your characters learning curve.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 27, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Rellique - I wasn't aware there WAS a 'max three' rule for attack and defense, I can't find it in the book anywhere.
> ... Unless you're referring to my 'all characters must have 3 BASE attack and BASE defense' ruling.  That only refers to the BASE attack and defense bonus bought from page 32.  feats and powers can increase these beyond three, but trade-offs will not affect your BASE bonuses, only the max you can have using feats/powers.




I was referring to your character creation rules in the first post.   Anyways, thanks for clearing it up because for some reason I was thinking that +3 was the highest it would be allowed to go (even after feat bonuses were added to the number).


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol, no no, that would make for some very... 'interesting' characters.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyways, I'm thinking Dusk's "shadow form" serves as more of  non-offensive purpose.   So even though Dusk's attacks will have affects insubstantial, they won't have affects coporeal.  Also, his concealment power will be passive, meaning if Dusk wants to attack someone that's solid he's forced to go solid and if he targets something insubstantial he can't be concealed.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is Red Impulse's stats thus far.  I might tweak a few things, and I might yet go with Spark instead once I work out his stats and see how they turn out.

However, I need to know before making a suitable background etc. for the game: how long have powers been around, or at least how long have our characters had powers?


*Red Impulse*
Male Human, Age 23, Height 5'-11", Weight 144 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes both English and Japanese
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty +2/-2, Max Defense/Toughness -2/+2

Strength 12 (+1), Dexterity 14 (+2), Constitution 12 (+1)
Intelligence 14 (+2), Wisdom 10 (+0), Charisma 12 (+1)

Base Attack +3, Melee +8, Ranged +12, Grapple +4
Defense 18 (+3 Base, +5 Dodge), Flat-Footed 11
Initiative +10, Medium Size, Speed 30 ft.

Toughness +1/+12 (+1 Con, +0/+11 Force Field)
Fortitude +6 (+5 Base, +1 Con)
Reflex +10 (+8 Base, +2 Dex)
Will +4 (+4 Base, +0 Wis)

Skills: Acrobatics +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Bluff +15 (14 ranks, +1 Cha), Climb +10 (9 ranks, +1 Str), Computers +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Concentration +7 (7 ranks, +0 Wis), Knowledge (Current Events) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (History) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Popular Culture) +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Streetwise) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Tactics) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Technology) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Language 1 (Japanese), Notice +12 (12 ranks, +0 Wis), Profession (Computer Programmer) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis), Search +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +10 (10 ranks, +0 Wis), Stealth +10 (8 ranks, +2 Dex), Swim +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)

Feats: Attack Focus (Melee) 5, Attack Focus (Ranged) 9, Distract (Bluff) 1, Dodge Focus 5, Elusive Target, Equipment 1, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Critical (Unarmed Strike) 1, Improved Initiative 2, Improved Throw, Improved Trip, Master Plan, Move-By Action, Precise Shot 2, Takedown Attack 1, Taunt

Equipment: Headquarters (EP 0, Diminutive Structure, Toughness 5, Fire Prevention System, Living Space, his apartment), Cell Phone (EP 1, Diminutive, kept at the apartment while out on vigilante escapades), Commlink (EP 1, Miniscule), Desktop Computer (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment), Binoculars (EP 1, Small), Flashlight (EP 1, Tiny), Superhero Outfit (EP 0, red jumpsuit with blue and white trim, blue goggles, white bandana over his lower face, small blue fannypack for carrying binoculars and flashlight)

Current Load ? lbs.
Light Load 43, Medium Load 86, Heavy Load 130
Maximum Load 260, Push/Drag 500

Powers:
1. Psychokinetic Bolt (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 20, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, Power Feat: Alternate Power 2, Power Feat: Split Attack 1, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
--->1a. Focused Psychokinetic Bolt (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Equivalent Cost: 18, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Penetrating, Flaw: Action, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 2, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
--->1b. Psychokinetic Barrage (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Equivalent Cost: 17, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 2/Interval, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Distracting, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
2. Psychokinetic Push (Leaping 3, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Instant, Cost: 3, jumps 10 times normal distance with a sudden push by his psychokinetic field, no damage from landing after any jump within his maximum jumping distance)
3. Psychokinetic Dive (Swimming 1, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, swims at 2.5 MPH or 25 ft. with a directed pulse from his psychokinetic field)
4. Psychokinetic Shield (Force Field 11, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 22, crackling red energy field protects him from harm with +11 to Toughness saves, Extra: Impervious)
5. Psychokinetic Strike (Strike 4, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 7, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, Power Feat: Extended Reach 1, Power Feat: Mighty, deals an extra +4 damage with a melee attack by launching himself psychokinetically and maintaining the psychokinetic field around him for a moment)
6. Psychokinetic Surge (Speed 1, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, moves at 10 MPH with a burst of psychokinetic propulsion)


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 29, 2009)

Hope it's not too late for a character submission? My Eberron game died the quiet death of DM non-response-itis so I suddenly find myself free... :»(

Anyway, I'm proposing NightShift, a white-haired security guard who suddenly found himself gifted with new vigor... and teleportation powers. Strictly a begining "put things right again" vigilanty with a code against killing (Yes, I do see him with a costume ). Can teleport himself (Direction and Velocity change) as well as teleport marked items to his hand (weapons, costume, etc). I'm thinking his main weapon would be his service revolver (Blast and TK trick shots (shoot their hat off, Disarm, Trip "flesh wounds", "Freeze!" and "Up against the wall!" TK grabs)), a WWII combat knife (Strike and "Pin clothing to the wall" Entangles) and, maybe, a couple of blocks of plastic explosives (Tunnelling in addition to the obvious). Not sure about that last one (where did he get the stuff?) but that's the general concept.

*EDIT:* Or how about The Hand of Justice, AJ for short? A young fellow who can manifest huge hands of crackling purple energy which mimic the moves of his own arm/hands. TK with a Stretching alternate for action/reaction? Flight by pushing down and walking on his hands, area effect "swat" attacks and forcewall-type handblocks.

What do you think?

__________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, saying a big "hello again" to Shayuri and Renau1g.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2009)

lol...Ark, did you actually buy ranks in -every skill-? 

Anyway, here's a worksheet for my as yet unnamed omnimental controller. Still fiddling a bit. The current build is a bit weak on offense, though strong on defense and strong on utility.

Comments welcome.

[sblock=Omnimental]CODENAME: 
Concept/Archetype: Elemental
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES (22)
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (4 PP)
CON 12 +1 (2 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 16 +3 (6 PP)

SAVES (20)
TOUG +1 (+1 Con + 0 Feat + 0 Power + 0 Equipment)
FORT +7 (+6 Base + 1 Con) (6 PP)
REF +8 (+6 Base + 2 Dex) (6 PP)
WILL +10 (+8 Base + 2 Wis) (8 PP)

COMBAT (12)
INIT +1
BASE DEF +3 (6 PP)
DEF 20 (10 + 3 Base + 0 Feat + 7 Power)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +3 (6 PP)

ATTACK
Ignite, Perception, DC 19 Fire
Air Control (Trip), Perception, DC 20 Trip

SKILLS 40 SP (40 PP)
Bluff +9 (6 ranks + 3 cha)
Computers +5 (2 ranks + 3 int)
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks + 3 cha)
Drive +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)
Gather Information +10 (7 ranks + 3 cha)
Investigate +10 (7 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Int)
Notice +5 (3 ranks + 2 Wis)
Profession (Journalist) +5 (3 ranks + 2 Wis)
Search +5 (2 ranks + 3 Int)
Sense Motive +5 (3 ranks +2 Wis)

LANGUAGES (1 Ranks)
Spanish

MOVEMENT
Ground 30/60/120
Swimming 5mph
Burrowing 10mph (1mph through stone)

FEATS (11 PP)
Attractive 1
Contacts 1
Distract 1
Equipment 4
Evasion 1
Taunt 1
Uncanny Dodge 1
Well Informed 1

POWERS 75
Elemental Control
Air Control +10, 21pp
AP Wind (Windstorm) +5, 1pp

Earth Control +10, 21pp
AP Shape Matter (Earth/Stone only -1, Continuous +1) +5, 1pp
AP Force Field (Impervious) +10, 1pp

Fire Control +6, 13pp
AP Ignite +4, 1pp

Water Control +1, 2pp

Movement Powers
Slow Fall +1, 2pp
Water Walking +1, 2pp
Swimming +2, 2pp
Burrowing +4, 4pp

Defenses
Shield +7, 7pp

EQUIPMENT 




COST
Abilities [22]
Combat [12]
Saves [20]
Skills [10]
Feats [11]
Powers [75]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0][/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it too late to jump into the pool?

I'm thinking normal slightly geeky, perhaps not too bright 16 year old who woke up with superpowers and lept into the superhero role without a second thought. Or a first thought. Actually the second thoughts are starting to happen. 

Finding crime in the first place is harder than he thought, and wandering randomly around the city for hours in longjohns with a towel tied around his neck is not as much fun as he thought. 

And the costume thing is harder than it looks. He still hasn't figured out the mask bit. The skimask got him in trouble with the cops. Halloween masks slip and he can't see out of them. Right now he's making do with a bandana with holes cut in it. Internet research is about to introduce him to spiritgum. His first experiment will probably not go well.
 The cape was easy, but it never drapes right. And tights that don't look stupid are harder to come by than he thought. Right now he's getting by with black jeans, a gold (painted) belt, and a superman t-shirt from the comic store.

Powerswise he has (he thinks) the superman suite. The flight is fun enough to make up for the disappointing heat vision. (He can shoot red beams from his eyes. They are exactly as effective as a laser pointer. The GM is invited to give them some secret effect he hasn't figured out yet.  ) He is strong (although nowhere close to superman strong, duh.) He is bullet-proof, although he isn't nearly as tough as he thinks. (He has a field that drains KE from fast moving objects. Bullets don't hurt, but the first 2 by 4 to the head is going to come as a real surprise.) He tried the super-cold-breath thing but he just got dizzy from hyperventilating. That's all he's thought to try so far.

Oh, and he calls himself "Kid Super". 

Edit: Would it be allright for me to leave aside a pool of points when making him? Both to spend on feats/skill/alternate powers as he come to grips with his new powers and learns how to use them, and the GM to spend on 'surprise' powers he didn't realize he had.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a WIP for The Crystal's Background

[sblock=Background]
Gordon Masterson was an average high-school science teacher, trying to find a way to teach basic concepts of science to teenagers more interested in playing with bunsen burners than learning. A varsity athlete in high school, Gordon wanted to try and recapture some of that magic of those glory days. 
He never managed to find what he was looking for, and became bitter at the inability to regain that feeling. Gordon turned to his friend Jack for advice, every morning he'd "top up" his coffee to help him through the day. He was a consumate bully to his students as Gordon was jealous of them, even if he wouldn't admit it to himself. Soon he would visit his friend Jack after lunch, then during self-study time, and finally Gordon would leave the room during a lecture to have a little chat. As his drinking problem began to spirol out of control, it began to affect his marriage and job performance. Gordon and his high school sweetheart split up when he couldn't overcome his demons and he lost his job once management caught wind of his drinking problem. Being tossed out onto the street was the low point in Gordon's life and it took this for him to realize that he needed help. He contacted a former high school friend of his (insert PC whom he has a connection to here) and asked for help. That person convinced Gordon that he needed professional help.

It was on this road to recovery that Gordon's powers manifested themselves. During one of the times he "fell off the wagon", Gordon was tossed out of a bar after failing to pay for his tab. On the way home, he wandered through the Central Park, stumbling more than walking. It seems that the predators were out this evening as a group of young hoodlums tried to jump Gordon. It was during this assault that he felt an itching sensation along his arms, even over the punches and kicks of the gang. With a shout of pain, red crystals punched out of every pore in his body and totally encapsulated him. Gordon didn't know what to do at first, the world he now saw through a red tinge. Somehow he had control over this new form and it moved more easily than he could have expected. The gang was frozen in front of the now 8 foot tall giant crystal, and Gordon felt better than he had before. He took out all his anger and bitterness on these poor saps, the massive fists breaking bone as easily as twigs. They tried to run, but Gordon stomped the ground, sending a shockwave that bowled over the cowards. They begged for their lives, but Gordon paid no heed, they were criminals and had tried to kill him. He brokered no mercy for them. After the adrenaline of the fight left him, the crystals retracted into his body, leaving Gordon alone with the sounds of sirens approaching. He did what anyone would do and ran. Over time he has learned to control his powers, able to manifest this new form as required. 

Currently, the former high-school teacher is attending night school to become an EMT and AA meetings regularly. He has a small bachelor pad in Metro.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Walking Dad - I'm gonna need a bit more info on your shapeshift ability.  Your original description of "Transforms his body in chemical elements or compounds. Limited elasticity and basic form change. Able to disguise into objects, but not persons."  Had me thinking something else, but your shapeshift ability "Shapeshift 6 (limited to elemental states) (basically the powers you can get with alternate form: Particle, Solid, Liquid, gas)" is confusing me a little.
> 
> Secondly, is he super strong and super tough when he's not in an alternate form?
> ...



First, any better idea for modeling the original description with M&M powers?

Second, if not in normal identity, his body is composed of an amalgam of different elements, enhancing both str and con.




Jemal said:


> Also, sorry about springing new things on you guys, but..
> 
> ANY abilities that were enhanced and aren't your 'natural state' (IE what you were like BEFORE gaining your powers)  should be bought through powers.
> So for instance if you're playing a super-strong character with a 40 str, you would have to take the enhanced strength power to make up the difference between the 40 and whatever your character's base was. (18 if he were a body builder, more likely 12 for an avg person)



Ok, even if it is a bit redundant with the identity drawback.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> First, any better idea for modeling the original description with M&M powers?




Hello Walking Dad. Maybe examples of the different powers your Variable pool can take would clear things up? The most common ones maybe (form of water, acid, toxic gas, what have you).

____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2009)

Robert Paul Marshall (R.P.M.)

PL: 10 (150pp)

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 18 (+4) CON: 14 (+2) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 10 (+0)

Skills: Acrobatics 8 (+12), Escape Artist 8 (+12), Sleight of Hand 8 (+12), Stealth 8 (+12)

Feats: Elusive Target, Evasion (2), Fast Overrun, Instant Up, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: Super-Speed 10 (Air Control, Rapid Attack, Wall Run, Water Run; PP: 53), Quickness 10 (10,000 mph or 88,000 feet per melee round), Speed 10 (perform routine tasks a 2500 times normal)

Combat: Attack +8, Defense +15, Initiative +44

Saves: Toughness +4, Fortitude +5, Reflex +14, Will +3

Abilities 18 + Skills 8 (32 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 53 + Combat 46 + Saves 18 = 150

Background: Coming soon...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2009)

it is not too late to jump in, Andor.  Feel free to stat up kid super.

OK, I'll look over the characters soon and see what needs fixin (if anything).  For now, I just wanted to post a character list and see if I missed anybody.

Tailspinner - RPM
Andor - Kid Super
Renau1g - Crystal
Walking Dad - Chemico
Shayuri - Omnielemental
Binder Fred - Nightshift
Arkhandus - Red Impulse
Rellique du Madde - Dusk
Hafrogman - Unnamed Emotion controller

Allright I think I'll cut recruitment here and start going over the characters.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

I've updated the background in the above post Jemal. Let me know you're thoughts. He's a bit "dark Hero".


----------



## Andor (Mar 30, 2009)

Here we go, Kid Super statted up.

Roy is about 5'8" 140#, with Blond hair and blue eyes. 
He's a pretty average teenager, who woke up with superpowers and leapt right into the superhero role without looking. We'll see how well that works out. 

[sblock= I love HeroMachines]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Kid Super]Name: Roy Ellings
AKA: Kid Super

Level 10 Superhero/teenager

Allegience: Friends, Good

Stats: (18 pts)
Str (12)30 +10
Dex 14     +2
Con 12(16) +3
Int  9     -1
Wis 12     +1
Chr 15     +2

Attack/Defense/Saves: (27 pts)
Base Attack +3
Base Defense +3

Toughness +3 (+4 point Impervious Toughness vs ranged,+3 vs Physical when spinning)
Fort 7 + 3 = 10
Will 9 + 1 = 10
Ref  4 + 2 = 6

Punch Attack +3 att +10 damage
Grapple check +19 att +10 damage
Thrown Object +3 att X+10 damage

Carrying limits: Light 16 tons Medium 32 tons Heavy 50 tons Max 100 tons Push/Drag 250 tons

Skills: (8 pts)
Bluff 3 + 2 = 5
Computers 1 - 1 = 0
Disguise  1 + 2 = 3 (This represents his tiny but growing skill at making a costume)
Drive 1 + 2 = 3
Gather Information 2 + 2 = 4
Intimidate 5 + 2 = 7 (The powers are scary. Roy is not.)
Knowledge -
-Current Events 1 - 1 = 0
-Pop Culture    4 - 1 = 3
-Technology     1 - 1 = 0
Notice          8 + 1 = 9
Perform (stringed) 4 + 2 = 6 (He plays the violin and guitar)
Sense Motive    5 + 1 = 6

Feats: (10 pts)
Fast Overrun
Diehard
Instant Up
Improved Grab
Improved Grapple (He's not really skilled, but when you can juggle cement trucks holding someone with one hand is just not that hard.)
Fearsome Presence 5 (Usually when he's not trying.)

Powers: (75 pts)
 4 pts Enhanced Ability (Con +4)
18 pts Enhanced Ability (Str +18)
12 pts Super Strength 6

 4 pts Protection 4 (Impervious +1, Limited Ranged -1)
 4 pts Immunity (Heat, Cold, High pressure, Vacuume)

 2 pts Accurate Hearing
 1 pts Danger Sense (Sound)
 1 pts Direction Sense
 5 pts Mental Awareness (Radius, Extended, Accurate) (He has no idea he has this power, never having met a mentalist.)

12 pts Flight 6
 6 pts Burrowing 6 (He hasn't figured out how to do this suite yet, mostly because he hasn't tried)
 1 pts -Alternate Power Spinning 3
 1 pts -Alternate Power Nauseate 6 (-1 limitation, requires grab)

 4 pts Light Control, Extended (This is the red eye beams, so far it only looks like red beams because that's all he's tried. This power factors into his complication btw. His eyes tend to glow when his emotions are up, and it takes concentration to stop them. The color his eyes glow reflect his mood too, making it really easy to read him when he's worked up. I'd suggest a +5 to sense motive checks against him)

Total Points spent : 138 (12 left over)

Potential Complications:
Glowing eyes (as above)
Teenager
Parents
Friends
School
[/sblock]

[sblock=Friends and Family]Roy's friends and family.

The Band

Lisa - 16 5'5" blond hair, green eyes
Lead singer of the band. Roy has had a crush on her for a couple of years now but is too shy to do anything about it. She like to dress barbie dolls in rocker outfits and rides a vespa.

Chad - 17 6'2" Dark hair, brown eyes
Big, gentle, black guy. He plays the keyboard in the band and is the tech geek as well. Probably the smartest of the group he also manages the bands website. Like turtlenecks and Dr. Pepper, drives an ancient and rusty sedan.

Bob - 16 5'4" dark hair, blue eyes
Bob is the short, angry, drummer. He likes to argue for the fun of it, but is a loyal friend. A huge fan of chinese food, he has an old Harly-Davidson sportster he's been working on for 2 years now. It's going to run any day now, he swears it.

Family

Dad - John Ellings is an engineer at a local HVAC plant. He's a private man who tends to be pretty conservative.

Mom - Judy Ellings works as an elementary school teacher, and is active in the community. 

Elder brother - John Ellings (jr), 3 yrs older than Roy. He's in the army, currently serving wherever the GM pleases.

Little sister - Amy Ellings is 14 and discovering boys. Roy's protective older brother instincts are starting to kick in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, I'm not going to go all out and number crunch each of your sheets, just looking closely enough to know what your character can do and to see if there's anything I have problems with or need clarified.

*Walking Dad*
I honestly don't know what I was expecting.  I guess I just wasn't expecting it to look so similar to Shayuri's elemental concept.    
Right now your character is using shapeshift to do the exact same thing as Shayuri's character is doing via alternate form (At least as far as I can tell)

Perhaps a bit more in the way of explanation of what you want the character to be able to DO would help?

ALSO, what were you looking at for your normal to super transformation?  Remember that to qualify for normal identity it has to require an effort and be reasonably stoppable.

*Andor*
does your toughness BECOME 4 vs ranged, or do you add 4?  
Why are spinning and nauseate alternate powers of Burrow?

Considering your proposed background, I don't understand the fearsome presence.  
A suggestion for your immunities : Perhaps life support in place of those 4?  You have a few points left over and it makes sense for a 'superman' character.
ALSO, I may have an idea for your 'eye beams'.  I'll get back to you on it later.

*Tailspinner*
I've never agreed with/liked the idea of super speed granting insubstantiality, so unless it's a big part of the character concept I'd prefer if you dropped that aspect of the speed.
ALSO.. "Initiative +44"...  nice.

*Shayuri*
I don't quite understand how you have your powers set up..
you have 'elemental control' with no cost, and then each of the seperate elements listed underneath it with "+10", +1, etc beside them.  You have the same for alternate powers
Are they all part of an array?  
Is the +1 "1 more rank than the base array", or just 1 rank?
Can you control multiple elements at a time?
Are your movement powers tied into your elemental control power at all?
Which element provides your shield?
No Flight?  With Air control, I figured flight would be involved



Everyone, please include costs for each of your powers, and whether or not they're part of an array.
Also, anybody who hasn't done so it would be appreciated if you could consolidate your 'combat stats' into some area of your sheet, to make it a little easier for me to see what you're all capable of.  (including your standard attack modes with attack bonus and save, your total defense bonus, and your final save modifiers for tough/fort/ref/will).



*RE: BACKGROUND*
Now that there's several character sheets at least partially completed and we have an idea of what the 'cast' is going to look like, I think it's time to start working on more in depth background.

As far as any of the characters are concerned, these powers are a new thing in the world.  Rumours and stories of these things happening have been going around for a couple months, but yours have cropped up just recently.  Exact length is up to you, but no more than a few weeks, and none of you have gone public yet (if any of you plan on it that is *wicked grin*)

So far, there's been Two major local media cases of super-powered events :  

One week ago it was discovered that a teenager in the downtown Metro area had gained the ability to rapidly grow his body, becoming a veritable giant.  A local news crew was able to capture it on film and air it before the boys 'mysterious' dissapearance and the governments insistance that it was an elaborate hoax.

Two nights ago, footage was aired of a man frozen solid just outside a popular club.  The footage was taken by several people with cell-phones, who claim that another man had been seen arguing with the victim just before the incident occurred.


Though it's not required, I would LIKE each character to be tied to/personally know at least one other character through your backgrounds.  


And last but not least: at this point I'm taking submissions for one character who actually knows a little bit about WTF is going on.  If you think it makes sense for your character, please post an Sblock as to why (I have a tendency to not notice PMs which is why I prefer the SBlock method).


----------



## Andor (Mar 31, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Andor*
> does your toughness BECOME 4 vs ranged, or do you add 4?




Add, it's normal Protection, bought with a limitation that it only applies to ranged attacks. 

The spinning might also add in, for physical attacks and once he know he can spin like that without puking.

*Why are spinning and nauseate alternate powers of Burrow?*

They're all the same motion. See any superman cartoon, when he wants to burrow he spins like a top. Nauseate is what happens when you grab someone and spin the really fast. Should a take a limitation on it (requires grab)? What would that be, a -1?

*Considering your proposed background, I don't understand the fearsome presence.* 

It's not that he's particularly scary as a kid with a blanket hanging off his shoulders. It's that when that kid rolls a dumpster up into a baseball bat with his bare hands ... then he's scary. 

Basically I always loved prescence attacks in Hero system, and this looked like how to do them in M&M.

*A suggestion for your immunities : Perhaps life support in place of those 4?  You have a few points left over and it makes sense for a 'superman' character.*

It does, but part of my concept is that he's only kinda like superman, but he himself isn't sure where the differences are. So he can survive the vacuum of space just fine, but he doesn't get a free pass on needing to breath.  

*ALSO, I may have an idea for your 'eye beams'.  I'll get back to you on it later.*

Cool. I'll edit in the power costs on the original post.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2009)

Mein apologies! I suppose I can see how that layout was a bit confusing with the header there...

There's 4 separate arrays, with different values. The label "Elemental Control" is just an organizational thing so it's easier for me to keep it all straight in my head and on the sheet. Here's the breakdown:

Air Control +10, 21pp (base power of Air array)
AP Wind (Windstorm) +5, 1pp (AP from that, as noted in Ultimate Power)

Earth Control +10, 22pp (base power of Earth array)
AP Shape Matter (Earth/Stone only -1, Continuous +1) +5, 1pp (AP from that)
AP Force Field (Impervious) +10, 1pp (Another AP. Sheet has typo that didn't count this point in the total).

Fire Control +6, 13pp (base power in Fire array)
AP Ignite +4, 1pp (AP from that)

Water Control +1, 2pp (Water is least developed...tiny power, and no array yet)

--------------
Are your movement powers tied into your elemental control power at all?

-- They are thematically tied to elemental control, but I wanted free access to them, so they are not part of an array. Plus, my thought is that a given effect might be different elements depending on circumstances. For example, if I fall out of an airplane, Slow Fall could be a powerful updraft. If I fall off Niagra Falls, then Slow Fall might be the water cascading back up at me to set me down gently.

But yes, though the specific element involved may vary according to situation and environment, all super powers are achieved via some kind of manipulation of elemental forces.

Which element provides your shield?

-- Similar to the movement power, this can vary. Bullets could be deflected by a sudden jut of stone that bursts up through the floor. Fire could be blocked by a rush of wind that cuts across, or water erupting from nearby pipes. And so on.

No Flight? With Air control, I figured flight would be involved.

-- I figured I'd work up to Flight. Right now, Slow Fall would most usually represent a control of Air.

------------

Additional notes:

I decided to forego Alternate forms, so Chemico is welcome to shapeshift those things as far as I'm concerned. I decided to focus on elemental control instead.

As far as that goes, do you think it'd be better if I focused more on a single element? Something ubiquitous perhaps, like Earth or Air...so that it'd only be a complication to say I need the element present to use the power...

I really like the Heroes vibe you've got going, but it seems like that style of character often has a pretty specific power. You think this is okay?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the write up of Dusk's character sheet.  Background wise, before becoming super powered he was a stuntman/thrill seeker type.  I;m thinking his motivations for becoming a vigilante might be a result of him witnessing a horrendous crime and deciding to punish the criminal since he saw that nothing was being done about it.  In other words, he's more of the hard-boiled noir/pulpish type of vigilante. 

DUSK PL10 [150pp]
ABILITIES:  18 pp
STR:  14 (+2) DEX:  18 (+4) CON:  14 (+2) INT  10 (+0) WIS:  12 (+1) CHR:  10 (+1)

SAVING THROWS: 12pp
Toughness: +8/+10 = PROTECTION 6 + 2 CON + Defensive Roll 2
Fortitude: + 6 = BASE 4 +  2 CON
Reflexes: + 8 = BASE 4 + 4 REF
Will: + 5 = BASE 4 +  1 WIS

COMBAT: 12 pp
Damage Bonus: + 2 (unarmed)
Base Attack: +3 ( +4 melee, +6 Shadow Blades, +3 ranged)
Base Defense: +3
Defense:   13 (11 Flatfooted) 
Initiative: +4

ATTACKS:
Shadow Blades (full powered): +6 attack, +10 damage 
Shadow Blast (full powered): +3 attack, +10 damage
Two-fisted Justice (Unarmed attacks): +4 attack, +2 damage

SKILLS: 48 ranks (12 pp) 
Acrobatics 6 (+10),
Climbing 5 (+7),
Concentration 3 (+4),
Drive 3 (+7), 
Escape Artist 4 (+8), 
Intimidation 3 (+3),
Knowledge: Pop Culture 2 (+2),
Knowledge: Streetwise 2 (+2),
Perform: Acting 3 (+3),
Profession: Stuntman 5 (+6),
Slight of Hand 4 (+4),
Stealth 8 (+12),

FEATS:  11 pp
Acrobatic Bluff, 
Attack Focus (melee)
Attack Specialization (Shadow Blades)
Blind Fighting
Diehard
Defensive Roll 2
Fearless
Instant Up
Move by Action
Uncanny Dodge (Hearing)


POWERS:  85 pp
Alternate Form 7 [35pp]: “Shadow Demon”
•	Insubstantial 4 [21pp]: PF: Selective
•	Concealment 1 [1pp]: Visual; LIMITATIONS: Limited to Shadows/Areas of Low Light, Passive
•	Immunity 9 [9pp]: Life Support
•	Super movement 1 [2pp]: Slowfall
•	Power Feat: Fearsome Presence 2 [2pp] 

Darkness Control 10 [39pp]: Obscure (visual); PF: Dynamic; EXTRA: Selective
•	DAP: Hood of Shadows: Dazzle 10 [21pp*]: PF: Dynamic; Reversible
•	DAP: Shadow Blast 10 [24pp*]: PF: Dynamic; Affects Insubstantial, Indirect 3; Extras: Ranged
•	DAP: Shadow Blades 10 [11pp*]: PF: Dynamic, Affects Insubstantial; 
•	DAP: Shadow Puppetry 10 [24pp*] : PF: Progression 4 (100 ft); Extras: Duration (Sustained); LIMITATIONS: Illusions always appear as “black or shadowy/Smokey  shapes”

Shadow Walk: Teleport 1 [3pp]; 100 ft. range; PF: Change Direction, Turnabout; LIMITATIONS: Medium (via Darkness/Shadows) 

Protection 6 [5pp]: Reinforced Body Armor; Drawback: Noticeable

Super sense 4 [3pp]: Goggles; Counters Conceal (Visual, LIMITED Lowlight/Darkness); Counters Obscure (Visual, Darkness); 


HERO POINTS: 1
COMPLICATIONS: Secret Identity (Jason Gallows), 
TRADE OFFS: None

COST SUMMERY: 
Abilities 18 pp + Skills 12 pp + Feats 11 pp + Powers 85 pp + Combat 12 pp + Saves 12 pp = 150 pp


* Maximum points that could be placed into power when array is used.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2009)

New to the system so bare with me, please. Abilities, powers, combat and saves are done : tell me what you think, everybody! 
[SBLOCk="NightShift's Powers"]
(10 PP)
Abilities: STR: 10 [14](+2) DEX: 10 [16](+3) CON: 07 [16](+3) INT: 12(+1) WIS: 15(+2) CHA: 16(+3)Perceptive old codger with lightning in his veins.​
Skills: 

Feats: 

Powers (82 PP):
"Command Voice": Mind control 5 (Cone Area, Distracting; 10 PP) 2-word shouted commands
"Summoned Weapon" array (3 Alternate Powers; 3 PP): 
 "Duty Revolver": TK 8 (Damaging extra; 24 PP)
    "Flesh Wound": Snare 10 (Transparent extra, +0Will save, Full action; 20 PP) 
    "Infinite Handcuffs": Snare 12 (Touch Range, Move Action; 24 PP)
    "C4": Kinetic Blast 10 (Burst Area, 5 Charges flaw, Affect insubstantial 2, Changeable trigger feat; 24 PP) ​"Shift" array (1 Alternate power; 1 PP): 
"To Me": Teleport 5 (+0Attack(forcefields, Will save), Mass progression 3(1000lbs), Voice trigger; 14 PP)
      "Away!": Teleport 5 (Short range, Change Direction, Change Velocity; 7 PP)​"Not There Anymore Teleport": Shield 7 (7 PP)
"Teleport into costume": Protection 7 (Free action flaw; 4 PP)
"New Youth": Enhanced Abilities (4 str, 6 dex, 9 con; 19 PP)

(12 PP)
Combat: ATTACK   3 [3Base] 
DEFENSE 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] FLATFOOTED 11
        INIT +3
        MOVE 30(10m)/60(20m)/120(40m)  TELEPORT 500(150m)/1000(300m)/2000 or 5 miles​
(12 PP)
Saves: TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
       REF    7 [4Base + 3dex]
       WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis]​[/SBLOCk]EDIT: Left to do : Skills and Feats. Will be done tomorrow, wednesday.

____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, who did his taxes tonight as well.


----------



## Andor (Mar 31, 2009)

Possible chain links to Kid Super.

Depending on how long ago Masterson teaching carrer was Roy might have had a class with him, although from the sound of it they probably had a mutual hatred of each other. 

Or he might know Nightshift as the grumpy mall cop who is always giving his friend the evil eye in the food court. 

Anyone else have a possible link? Roy is pretty limited to high school kind of stuff, although he is in a garage band and they've probably done a couple of local gigs.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

Andor said:


> Possible chain links to Kid Super.
> 
> Depending on how long ago Masterson teaching carrer was Roy might have had a class with him, although from the sound of it they probably had a mutual hatred of each other.




That might work out, an interesting connection... I don't think Gordon would hate his students, moreso be envious of them. Now Roy might hate that mean ol' Mister Masterson...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Tailspinner*
> I've never agreed with/liked the idea of super speed granting insubstantiality, so unless it's a big part of the character concept I'd prefer if you dropped that aspect of the speed.




Replaced insubstantiality with air control.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2009)

Hee...but...air control...

I roffle a bit. Maybe I need to come up with something different. 

Anyway, the 'mundane' background for my character is the same regardless of powers. College student who's interning at a local paper as a journalist. Journalist interns mainly do brute research work and some copy edit type stuff, but she's hoping to eventually do investigative reporting.

She's a bit cooky, with some conspiracy-minded ideas that she puts forth on a blog under a pseudonym.

Tie ins could be through the university (perhaps the student paper?) or through the paper she's interning at perhaps involving her in some story about strange events...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm..

I'm thinking that Dusk could have easily ran across Nightshift and or Gordon Masterson at AA (since all hard boiled noir types tend to have at least one addiction).  Also, since Shayuri's character is a journalist intern, she could have easily did a fluff piece dealing with the riggers of being a stuntman.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2009)

Hadn't considered Nightshift a drunk... but it's better than a mall cop (How dare *you*, Andor!  

He's definitively a security guard though, as in night. Maybe at the University? Gives him probable link to Crystal (Night school courses given at the U? Walk through campus on your way back from courses?) or Shayuri's Omnimental (she has theories about *him*?) or anybody else using the facilities late at night or very early in the morning... A training buddy would be ideal, actually (the U's got a gym, of course). He always liked to keep fit, but now that he's regained his youthful vigor, well... He's also a war vet (haven't decided which one yet), fairly involved with local vets and war amps of all ages.

So... anybody fancy a teleporting spotter with a gun?
____________________________________________________
Binder Fred.


----------



## Andor (Mar 31, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Hadn't considered Nightshift a drunk... but it's better than a mall cop (How dare *you*, Andor!




*lol* Dude, there's a show on cartoon network now called 6teen. And the mall cop is an old vietnam vet who never really adapted to civilian life. His voice sounds exactly like christopher walken. And every thing you do to decribe your character make him sound more like him. *rofl*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 1, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> So... anybody fancy a teleporting spotter with a gun?




"Look out! Charley's in the tree!"
"Let me check.."  *BAMF* * BANG* *BANG* *BAMF* *THUD* "Not anymore."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Andor said:


> *lol* Dude, there's a show on cartoon network now called 6teen. And the mall cop is an old vietnam vet who never really adapted to civilian life. His voice sounds exactly like christopher walken. And every thing you do to decribe your character make him sound more like him. *rofl*




I thought the same thing. My wife and I stumbled on it and couldn't turn it off, it had some weird power over us.

P.S. Binder Fred - that would work, the night courses relationship


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Hello Walking Dad. Maybe examples of the different powers your Variable pool can take would clear things up? The most common ones maybe (form of water, acid, toxic gas, what have you).
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> Binder Fred, for a better tomorrow.



I could write up the example powers under the solid, gas, particle and liquid alternate form. But I think it is more easy to reference them with book in hand.




Jemal said:


> OK, I'm not going to go all out and number crunch each of your sheets, just looking closely enough to know what your character can do and to see if there's anything I have problems with or need clarified.
> 
> *Walking Dad*
> I honestly don't know what I was expecting.  I guess I just wasn't expecting it to look so similar to Shayuri's elemental concept.
> ...



Ok,

1. Shayuri changed the concept from elemental body to element control. Niche is protected.

2. Changing to gas for flying, insubstantial and choking.
Change to brick or steel for impervious upgrade to protection and immovability.
Change to rubber for elctricity resistance, bouncing and stretching.

3. I thought about free action and clasping my hands together (forming a cycle for the proton/neutron reassembling.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *The Crystal:*



Made someone similar for another game:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4504991-post4.html


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been strugglin' with ye old Power Level section of the rules (p.24). If I read this right, the total of your Defense Bonus + Toughness Save should be 20 for a PL10 game. So far, so good. BUT Crystal, Red Impulse, Omnimental AND Dusk all have a total >20 (the last two by only one, granted). 

How is this done?

___________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, power to the people.


----------



## Andor (Apr 1, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> I've been strugglin' with ye old Power Level section of the rules (p.24). If I read this right, the total of your Defense Bonus + Toughness Save should be 20 for a PL10 game. So far, so good. BUT Crystal, Red Impulse, Omnimental AND Dusk all have a total >20 (the last two by only one, granted).
> 
> How is this done?
> 
> ...




If I understand what you're seeing, remember it's Toughness save + Defense *bonus* = 20. That doesn't include the 10 base defense everyone has. So if your looking at the final defense total it would be (Toughness save + (Defense - 10) = 20)

Or maybe I'm misunderstanding you completely.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 1, 2009)

Silly me : makes perfect sense now. Thanks!


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 2, 2009)

EDITED 4-4-2008

Here are Nightshift's stats in final "correct me, Jemal" form.

Nightshift's teleport powers work by infusing part of his lifeforce into his target and then snapping it back to himself, the energy dragging the infused target along for the ride. Nature doesn't like it though so the slightest dimensional "push" on his part sends the object *back* to where it came from (returning used weapons to their cache, for example, and explaining the Reversible feat on his Teleport attack power). Teleporting himself is a lot harder for some reason. He thinks it works by projecting more than half his lifeforce *forward* so that it can snap *him* through but he's not sure... Note that his gun never runs out of bullets because he teleports them into the chambers when needed (and the casings port *back* with a free action so none are left on the premises).

Abilities (5 PP): 
STR: 10 [14](+2) DEX: 09 [16](+3) CON: 07 [16](+3) INT: 12(+1) WIS: 15(+2) CHA: 12[16](+3)

Skills (14 PP): 
Craft Mechanical 8 (7+int) 
Craft Demolition 8 (7+int)
Concentration 6 (4+wis)
Drive 10 (7+Dex) 
Know civics 5(4+int) 
Know old wars (AKA History) 8 (7+int)
Notice 12 (10+Wis)
Sense Motives 12 (10+Wis)

Feats (20 PP): 
Ranged Attack Focus 5 
Evasion 1 (Teleport away) *[Mutant, Teleport]*
Precise Shot
Quick Change 1 (Teleport into costume) *[Mutant, Teleport]*
Inspire 5
Leadership 
Luck 1
Seize Initiative 
Teamwork 3
Ultimate Aim

Powers (83 PP): 
Command Voice: Mind control 10 (Touch Cone area, Instant Duration, -0Keep memories; 10PP) *[Mutant, Mental, Lifeforce]*
Summoned Weapon array (3 Alternate Powers; 3 PP) *[Mutant, Teleport Lifeforce]* 
- Infinite Handcuffs: Snare 10 (Touch Range, Move Action; 20 PP) *[Object, Lifeforce]*
- Duty Revolver: TK 10 (Damaging extra, No grabs Limitation, PD Phys Man (gun); 19 PP) *[Bullet]*
- Flesh Wound: Paralyse 10 (+0Fortitude save, Ranged, Full action, PD Phys Man (gun); 19 PP) *[Bullet, Pain]*
- C4: Blast 9 (Touch range Burst Area, PF Changeable trigger; 20 PP) *[Kinetic]* 
Shift array (1 Alternate power; 1 PP)
- To Me: Teleport 6 (+0Attack(forcefields, Will save), -1 Fixed destination (his hands), PF Mass prog 4(2500lbs), PF Voice trigger, PF Easy; 12 PP) *[Mutant, Teleport Lifeforce]*
- Away!: Teleport 5 (Short range, PF Change Direction, PF Change Velocity; 7 PP) *[Mutant, Teleport, Lifeforce]*
Not There Anymore Teleport: Shield 7 (7 PP) *[Mutant, Teleport, Lifeforce]* 
New Youth: Enhanced Abilities (4 str, 7 dex, 9 con, 4 cha; 24 PP) *[Mutant]*
Costume: HtL Device (Protection 7; 6 PP) *[Object, Lifeforce]*

Combat (12 PP): 
HERO POINTS: 2
ATTACK  3/8 Ranged (No penality for firing into combat)
DEFENSE 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] FLATFOOTED 11
INIT +3
MOVE 30(10m)/60(20m)/120(40m)  
TELEPORT 500(150m)/1000(300m)/2000(600m)  ATTACK 600'(200m) or 20 miles

Saves (12 PP): 
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis]

Equipment (4 PP): 
Gold watch 1 EP
Heavy black flashlight 1 EP
Folding knife 3 EP
City home (Small, 5Tough, Living Space, Fire Prev Equipment, Garage and Workshop in garage; 4 EP)
1973 white ford Gremlin (2 PP)
Signal Flares in the trunk (1 EP)

COST SUMMARY:
Abilities 5 pp + Skills 14 pp + Feats 20 pp + Powers 83 pp + Combat 12 pp + Saves 12 pp + Equipment 4 PP = 150 pp

Complications: 
Dearest wife Mary (born Maryweld Ferderber)
Vet hall/community center/war amp program
Cache of summoned weapons and armor
His essence, infused into various objects


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 2, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Hafrogman - Unnamed Emotion controller



I've been looking over this for a bit now, and it's turned out to be a bit harder and a lot less interesting to stat out than I thought.

Since you've got so many already interested, I think I'll back out rather than trying to find another concept so late in the game.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 2, 2009)

*Links in a chain*

Alright, so so far we have:

Cassandra did a piece on stuntman Dusk escaping deadly arson.
Dusk goes to AA where he met Crystal.
Crystal has known Nightshift for years; he's the one who suggested AA.
Nightshift has tried to arrest a mask-wearing RPM/Speedy on numerous occasions. *(Tailspinner's approval?)*

--> Crystal also taught a class that Kid Super attended when he was a highschool freshman.
Kid Super often goes to a comic book store where Red Impulse works.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cassandra... Offers journalism links, either at the U or at her work.
RPM...
Chemico...
Red Impulse...

I'll update this post as new links are formed.

P.S. Nobody here trains their body? Not the best facilities at the U but the prices are *very* competitive compared to 1000$ memberships! Enroll now and we'll throw in an older gentleman for free! Imagine the quiet of off hours training, just you and the weights/bike/etc. Just you... and that other guy -- who'se surprisingly fit for his age, actually. You spot a bit for each other, get to talking, take a swim and then part ways after a refreshing shower. Could anything be more enchanting, I ask you!

_______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, 15 on the Diplomacy roll, marginal success.


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> P.S. Nobody here trains their body? Not the best facilities at the U but the prices are *very* competitive compared to 1000$ memberships! Enroll now and we'll throw in an older gentleman for free! Imagine the quiet of off hours training, just you and the weights/bike/etc. Just you... and that other guy -- who'se surprisingly fit for his age, actually. You spot a bit for each other, get to talking, take a swim and then part ways after a refreshing shower. Could anything be more enchanting, I ask you!




Heh, I don't think Roy will be joining a gym. He's not quite Mr Incredible strong (and certainly not that tough) but he could just about bench press a locomotive. Maybe he'll start haunting a railway yard?

Oh speaking of which whereabouts is metro? East coast? West coast? North or south? Major industries? Civic pasttimes and famous locations? If I'm thinking it's like NYC and you're thinking it's like Miami there will be confusion.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought more about my character's background and am now in the process of putting all the pieces together.  Here are the basics:

Dusk is 25 years old.  During the day time he works at the local amusement park (as part of the stunt show... he came in drunk to work once and as a result was forced to go to AA).  Up until recently he worked at a liqour store located three towns over, that is until the night it burnt down as part of a robbery/insurance scam.  There was one victem in the robbery a girl Dusk was infatuated with (or was engaged to).  I'm thinking some other things could have happened that night, but I'm not sure how dark I want this background to get.  Presumably the "Dusk" was believed to have also been killed in the fire.  Unfortunately for the badguy's Dusk recognized one of them and decided to go on a vigilante styled manhunt.  After he exacted his vengence, Dusk decided that there are more scum out there that needs punishment.  Unfortunately, his methods aren't the friendliest and he's worked up a bad rep.

There are still some loose ends I have to tie up, but that's basically his story.  I'm trying to think up why Dusk go to the police (initially, assuming he criminals are now behind bars).  What extent did Dusk punish the the criminals.  Who were the criminals (since he recognized them and they were working for the Property Owner or the shop keeper).  Also what was Dusk's cover story as to how he escaped death. 

I figure, the fact that Dusk survived may have been why he was interviewed, since "Local stuntman escapes a firery death" would make a great story.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

Relique, I'm liking that idea for a tie-in more and more. Lets work with that.

Jemal, I dunno if you missed my previous post, but I'd like to ask permission to change my concept. Even with the change from alternate forms to control, it looks like there's several powers I'd hoped to make signature that other people are interested in. That's fine, really...it's a finite number of powers in the book, so it's natural sometimes several want the same one.  I'm just hoping for a less crowded niche.

I have some other ideas, like an electrokinetic...perhaps with some datalink for hacking goodness. Or perhaps a classic telekinetic specialist?

These are ideas that are easy to do and I won't lose any time rewriting up the character sheet.

Would that be okay?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> P.S. Nobody here trains their body? Not the best facilities at the U but the prices are *very* competitive compared to 1000$ memberships! Enroll now and we'll throw in an older gentleman for free! Imagine the quiet of off hours training, just you and the weights/bike/etc. Just you... and that other guy -- who'se surprisingly fit for his age, actually. You spot a bit for each other, get to talking, take a swim and then part ways after a refreshing shower. Could anything be more enchanting, I ask you!




Well... Gordon might be interested in working out to keep fit (he's kind of like Uncle Rico from Napoleon Dynamite, always relieving past glories) and with his current financial situation... He's a bit older than most kids at the U as well, so maybe he'd find the 'old' man a kindred spirit. Although Gordo tends to be a bit of a braggert and might get on his nerves


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2009)

First I'd like to apologize for my lack of posting lately, my hand's been hurting like a *Insert censored word here* and contrary to what my roomates might say, I am NOT a master of the 1-handed typing. 

As far as dark backgrounds go, I'm ok with a little dark, but I don't want any Rorschach's.  For those of you who have the misfortune of not knowing who Rorschach is, I have a quest for you:  Walk away from your keyboard, and either go watch the Watchmen movie, or read the graphic novel.  Then, and only then may you return .

Seriously though, I'm comfortable with morally gray.  That doesn't mean everyone else will be, though, so the darker your character, the more likely he/she will find themselves at odds with the world, including other PC's.

Metro is the equivalent to New York, a large sprawling metropolis.  The reason I chose to go with a non-specific metropolis was b/c I know nothing about any large cities, but they're kinda needed for the super-hero gig.  It's located on a non-specific coastline.  Other than that, feel free to make up info about it if required for your background.

ALSO, looking over the sheets one more thing has come up - I'm saying no to multiple ranks of the luck feat unless being excessively lucky is part of your super power.  Luck is now limited to 1 rank.

*Shayuri/Walkingdad *- Seems the situation's been resolved.  Walkingdad can freely play the elemental type and Shayuri's changing gears.

*Shayuri*
Hmm... Nightshift allready has TK, so Shay if you're looking for something Unique I'd suggest the electrokinetic.  That being said though, I'd prefer to have someone who's BASED on TK (It's one of my fave abilities), as it seems to be an 'add-on' to Binder's character, and I was hoping to have at least one character who could be defined as a "Telekineticist".  That saves me an NPC. 

*Walking Dad*
Things seem OK, but I have a few questions about your normal identity : What differentiates it from your super-powered one other than not having powers?  Do they look different?  Act different?  is your super-powered form ALWAYS in a different chemical state?
Basically, is there any reason in the world NOT to be in your super-powered form at all times?  If it doesn't make any difference other than having/not having powers, then there's no drawback b/c you could stay super-powered at all times.

*Rellique* 
I dislike Turnabout on teleport.  I understand that it's "Supposed" to be the equivalent of a move-by-action, but teleport-attack-teleport is too powerful of an attack pattern IMO.
Are your Body Armour and Goggles Equipment or Devices?  The way you have them listed is as though they were actual powers.
Finally: I notice you only have a 13 defense.  The 'base 3' just means you have to buy 3 base points before increasing it any further with feats/powers.  If you only WANT a 13 defense that's fine.  I presume in that case you'd be hoping for your insubstantiality to keep you alive?  
Also, don't forget you have to pick one type of power that affects you while you're insubstantial.  

*Andor*
Your character needs to buy a few ranks in the Intimidate skill. (Fearsome Presence rank may not exceed intimidate bonus)

And yes, I'd suggest giving your nauseate a 'requires successful grapple' limitation for -1.  

*Binder Fred*
Instant duration Mind Control seems exceedingly limited.  any 'command' that would take the character more than an instant won't be carried out, b/c they'll start and then instantly stop b/c your control would run out.  Effective enough to get someone to drop something, but that's about it.

Both of your snare attacks work mechanically, but don't make sense with their 'name'.  I take it since your character is a mentalist that the snares are you making them think they're received an incapacitating wound/being handcuffed, hence the will save?  Or are these actual bonds you're creating?

I'm not sure how your 'C4 power' fits...  you can make things blow up? 

The 'costume teleport' - I think I get what you're going for, but wouldn't taking your protective suit as a 'device' and then using the quick change feat to represent your teleport make more sense than 'activated protection'?  

Reversible and Trigger on teleport: Reversible teleportation is basically a variant of turnabout, which I've disallowed.  As to Triggered attack powers - I don't allow triggers that are controllable by the character.  it's a cheap and easy way of getting a free-action attack (Granted once per combat, but that's often enough), and I dislike that.

This character has a lot of varied powers (Mind control, TK, Snares, Explosive Blast, Teleport[self or as attack], Shield)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to make a dedicated 'telekineticist,' actually. However, if it is deemed to infringe on Nightshift's turf, then I can go with EK. It's all good.

Nightshift, whaddya think? If you just have the core TK power, that'd probably be the only one we have in common. We could even make it an RP thing...perhaps an informal rivalry or something springs up.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Jemal said:


> First I'd like to apologize for my lack of posting lately, my hand's been hurting like a *Insert censored word here* and contrary to what my roomates might say, I am NOT a master of the 1-handed typing.
> 
> As far as dark backgrounds go, I'm ok with a little dark, but I don't want any Rorschach's.  For those of you who have the misfortune of not knowing who Rorschach is, I have a quest for you:  Walk away from your keyboard, and either go watch the Watchmen movie, or read the graphic novel.  Then, and only then may you return .
> 
> Seriously though, I'm comfortable with morally gray.  That doesn't mean everyone else will be, though, so the darker your character, the more likely he/she will find themselves at odds with the world, including other PC's.




Yes, go see it now... it's fantastic. I see The Crystal as a morally gray character, having no qualms with ending the life of an enemy. Maybe like Azrael from the batman series...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2009)

Robert Paul Marshall (R.P.M.)

PL: 10 (150pp)

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 18 (+4) CON: 14 (+2) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 10 (+0)

Skills: Acrobatics 8 (+12), Escape Artist 8 (+12), Sleight of Hand 8 (+12), Stealth 8 (+12)

Feats: Elusive Target, Evasion (2), Fast Overrun, Instant Up, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: Super-Speed 10 (Air Control, Rapid Attack, Wall Run, Water Run; PP: 53), Quickness 10 (10,000 mph or 88,000 feet per melee round), Speed 10 (perform routine tasks a 2500 times normal)

Combat: Attack +8, Defense +15, Initiative +44

Saves: Toughness +4, Fortitude +5, Reflex +14, Will +3

Abilities 18 + Skills 8 (32 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 53 + Combat 46 + Saves 18 = 150

Background: Until about two weeks ago Robert Marshall had been mostly just your typical petty thief. He had never really intended to be a thief but his inability to hold down any job for more then a month maid it a necessity. He mainly stole just enough to live on because just like any other job he sucked at stealing as well.

Two weeks ago he had tried to snatch an old woman’s purse for the first time. However he didn’t know that the woman in question was actually a policewoman in a sting operation to crack down on crime in the park. As he grabbed the purse he found himself on the receiving end of a police chase. Although it was a foot chase he wasn’t holding out hope that he would escape. At least he put a mask on his face so if he could escape he couldn’t be identified. As he turned a corner he saw two police cars coming for him. He thought that he was caught. So he turned the other direction and started running as fast as he could. That’s when it happened. He quickly accelerated to super-sonic speed and was home before he knew it.

Since that time he has been getting acquainted with his new found powers. He has cut down on the theft. He seems to feel like a true hero, like in the comic books that he read as a kid. He still has been doing some theft because super-sonic speeds do a number on his clothes.

[sblock=FOR THE GM: WTF is going on submission]Even though Robert was a petty thief, he still tried to do the right thing as well. The last few years he has been working with after school programs. He was also a member of Big Brothers and was mentoring a young boy. He was with the boy last week when the kid grew to giant size. Using his abilities he tracked where the kid was taken to.

Two days ago Robert was zooming by a local bar when he saw the fight between the two men. Then he saw the one man freeze the other. He used his powers of speed to tail the freeze guy too.

He has been noting other strange occurrences and has ‘procured’ a police band radio in order to keep up with the local police chatter. Although the police radio is at his home he can get to any location in the city in a matter of seconds.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 2, 2009)

> *Rellique*
> I dislike Turnabout on teleport.  I understand that it's "Supposed" to be the equivalent of a move-by-action, but teleport-attack-teleport is too powerful of an attack pattern IMO.
> Are your Body Armour and Goggles Equipment or Devices?  The way you have them listed is as though they were actual powers.
> Finally: I notice you only have a 13 defense.  The 'base 3' just means you have to buy 3 base points before increasing it any further with feats/powers.  If you only WANT a 13 defense that's fine.  I presume in that case you'd be hoping for your insubstantiality to keep you alive?
> Also, don't forget you have to pick one type of power that affects you while you're insubstantial.





With the armor/goggles I was initially just thinking of having them be "powers" with the technological descriptor on them to make them psuedo devices.  But since I'm not sure if that flies I could easily change them to a device.

As far as the defense goes, I've been debating on what I should cut/lower so I could add in defensive feats.  I figure once I make his armor into a device then I could assign some points from that into defense feat/power (so Dusk would basically be at a major disadvantage when not in is suit).

Since shadow/darkness is his schtick, would effects with a "light" descriptor be common enough to count as something that counters his insustantial?  If not then "energy" works.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2009)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Nightshift, whaddya think? If you just have the core TK power, that'd probably be the only one we have in common. We could even make it an RP thing...perhaps an informal rivalry or something springs up.



No problems at all, Shayuri. The effects will likely be completely different anyway. Nightshift's gun can't actually support objects in the air for example (unless it's light and he keeps shooting it up each time it comes down, of course .

Speaking of which:



Jemal said:


> Instant duration Mind Control seems exceedingly limited.



Ah, but it's an instant *lasting* duration. Which, if I read it right, basically means that the effect (1) doesn't have to be maintained and (2) continues until successfully saved against with targets getting a save at cumulative +1 every round thereafter (2nd ED p70). That seemed to fit well with the FX of shouting a command and then people obeying it until they think better of it. You want to order them to do something else? You have to shout another command/use the power again. 

N.B. I noted as an aside "targets remember being controlled" since that made more sense. Didn't think it was worth points either way though.



Jemal said:


> Both of your snare attacks work mechanically, but don't make sense with their 'name'.  I take it since your character is a mentalist that the snares are you making them think they're received an incapacitating wound/being handcuffed, hence the will save?  Or are these actual bonds you're creating?



He's not a mentalist per se. All of his powers are grounded in the physical with the partial exeption of "Command voice" which is part pure presence and habit of command, and probably part mutantish ESP as well. All his other attack powers come from summoning weapons to his hands and using them.

With "Flesh wound" he shoots a bullet in a non-essential part of the target, said target being either bothered, or downright incapacitated by the shock and the pain (hence the will save). Leg shots would simulate the "rooted to the spot" bit of some Entangles.

"Infinite handcuffs" involve teleporting bounds to this hands (handcuffs, rope, etc) and physically snapping them on to a target. Note his low Attack bonus on melee attacks : this is best accomplished on a cowed/distracted/held down or unconscious target. It's the classic takedown and cuff them manoeuvre.

"C4" summons explosives to his hand, either of the C4 plastique kind or pineaple-type grenades. Set and watch go boom. 



Jemal said:


> The 'costume teleport' - I think I get what you're going for, but wouldn't taking your protective suit as a 'device' and then using the quick change feat to represent your teleport make more sense than 'activated protection'?



Wouldn't he have to carry the folded-up costume around then? Ideally I'd want the costume to be stashed away in his cache back home with the rest of his weapons and then teleporting around him in one go. Aged security guard one moment but then *boom* a flick of the hand and Nightshift is looking down at you, fully armored and ready to go.



Jemal said:


> Reversible and Trigger on teleport: Reversible teleportation is basically a variant of turnabout, which I've disallowed.



The Reversible is on his attack teleport... or is tagging a villain, shifting away and then teleporting said villain next to one of the bricks only to Reverse him back to his original square just after the brick squashes him the problem? (I admit, it did cross my mind <evil grin>). Would taking a "Standard action" Reversible patch things up? I mostly put the Reversible there to match the FX of his summoned weapons popping in and out at will. 

And...



Jemal said:


> As to Triggered attack powers - I don't allow triggers that are controllable by the character.  it's a cheap and easy way of getting a free-action attack (Granted once per combat, but that's often enough), and I dislike that.




"C4" has no problems that I can see : triggers there are mostly time delay-type things with a few tripwires thrown in. "To me" Teleports though... pretty much *have* to be triggered by the character if I want to match the Summoned weapon FX... Standard action activate like the Reversible? A Standard to set, a standard to activate, a standard to send back : in short, a standard to use. Could say it's the trouble of pulling another person's lifeforce through with your own : it tends to resist! 

Assuming the above is OK, and with that rationalisation in mind, would it be unbalancing to say the Standard action reverts back to Free for inanimate objects?

_____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## Andor (Apr 3, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Andor*
> Your character needs to buy a few ranks in the Intimidate skill. (Fearsome Presence rank may not exceed intimidate bonus)
> 
> And yes, I'd suggest giving your nauseate a 'requires successful grapple' limitation for -1.




Huh. Didn't notice that before. D'oh. Without his powers Roy is as intimidating as a wet kitten. OTOH I can simply choose only use intimidate with some kind of display, and gradually ignore that as he grows into his powers (and up) and starts to have real prescence. 

Ok, off to edit the char sheet. ^^

Oh, and this? _"Although it was a foot chase he wasn’t holding out hope that he would escape. At least he put a mask on his face so if he could escape he couldn’t be identified. As he turned a corner he saw two police cars coming for him. He thought that he was caught. So he turned the other direction and started running as fast as he could. That’s when it happened. He quickly accelerated to super-sonic speed and was home before he knew it."_ Really makes me think of the 'street thief in high speed chase with landlady' scene from kung-fu hustle.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2009)

Binder, I've got a question.

If that TK is meant to represent his gun shooting...why not just make it a standard Blast power? It'd be cheaper that way too.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2009)

*links*

*Proposal for a deeper link with Crystal*
Hey There Renau, gave the conection angle a thought and I have a proposal for you. How about this: Gordon likes to walk when he's brooding or just can't take it anymore. One of his walking spots has always been the local university, the park next to it or the athletic grounds.  There, before AA, before the expulsion, he met an old guy in a tan security uniform. Most often they don't talk at all, just walk in company before parting with a pat on the shoulder or a hand raised in farewell. Sometimes, sometimes they sit on the cold concrete steps of the accounting building and discuss till the sun comes up, hands slashing arguments, leaning bodies pressing the essential point forwards (history, politics, the do's and don'ts a modern man has to live with, they've covered them all). In fact, it's Nighshift that directed Gordon towards AA during one of those talks. More than strangers, not exactly friends (Gordon's violent-angry side in perticular is a field of hot contention between the two; scares Nighshift sometimes, worries him often. He's talked to Mary about it at lenght), such are two heroes in a chain of heroes.


*Proposal for a link with RPM*
Hello Tailspinner! You think RPM, before he gained his power, could be an habitual would-be thief at the U? Lots of computers and stuff in there, wide-ground to cover for the sec guys too : can't possibly cover it all, can they? It's PERFECT! Somehow though, he always gets too greedy (trying to balance a whole pile of monitors in his arms?) or too "unlucky" to get *anything* out of that place. That old guy has the luck of the devil with him too : how did he manage to - Nevermind that! Next time, next time will be different, next time he'll...

I suggest a nickname for him as well, your choice. Since he's always(?) wearing masks for his attempted heast, the university sec guards coud have nicknamed him "Halloween", or, if you want something in line with his future powers, maybe "Speedy" for his fast retreating back? If you let me pick, I'd go with that last one. 

______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, opening windows.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Binder, I've got a question.
> 
> If that TK is meant to represent his gun shooting...why not just make it a standard Blast power? It'd be cheaper that way too.




For the stuns. i.e. it also represents a guy shooting their hats off, "pressing" buttons and levers with a well placed bullet, disarming them with a hit on their weapon, tripping them with projected objects, "Freeze!"-ing and "Up against the wall!"-ing them with TK grabs, etc, etc. 

Contrarely to Crystal and Dusk, Nightshift has seen and done enough killing to last him three eternities. Using TK as a straight punch will be his last resort, saved for robots and the truly insane.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> For the stuns. i.e. it also represents a guy shooting their hats off, "pressing" buttons and levers with a well placed bullet, disarming them with a hit on their weapon, tripping them with projected objects, "Freeze!"-ing and "Up against the wall!"-ing them with TK grabs, etc, etc.
> 
> Contrarely to Crystal and Dusk, Nightshift has seen and done enough killing to last him three eternities. Using TK as a straight punch will be his last resort, saved for robots and the truly insane.
> 
> Does that make sense?




I dunno. The first few things on that you could conceivably do with a Blast too. Tripping them with projected items and grabbing people sort of flies in the face of what you were saying earlier, about how you weren't planning on using TK for more than just shooting people. 

*shrug*

The Sustained duration just seems really weird on something that's supposed to be a "gun." You wouldn't normally use a gun to shove someone up against a wall, for example. You'd grab them and do it with your arm. 

I think I see what you're trying to accomplish; modeling the things you see classic "gunslingers" do with their guns. I'm just not sure TK is really the best way to do it. Have you considered making a separate array? A sort of "gunslinging" array that branches off of a Blast as a base power and has other powers to simulate trick shots and so on as Alternate Powers?


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Tripping them with projected items and grabbing people sort of flies in the face of what you were saying earlier, about how you weren't planning on using TK for more than just shooting people.



Uh... I said Nighshift couldn't "hold things up in the air" like most TKs can. that's not quite the same thing.



Shayuri said:


> The Sustained duration just seems really weird on something that's supposed to be a "gun." You wouldn't normally use a gun to shove someone up against a wall, for example. You'd grab them and do it with your arm.




At range? Now I admit this power was created before I'd thought to add the "comand voice" power which does the same thing differently, but you must have seen people using the commanding/fear inducing power of a pointed gun to control people's actions? You point the gun and yell "Freeze". Nothing comes out of the gun and yet the victim is caught in the, in this case very real, mesmerizing grip of that dark round *hole* in creation : it's a gun grab at range. Same principle for the "Up against the wall!" use : gesture with the gun and presto, before they know it they're pressed against it as if a force was holding them there. Doesn't work so well, or at all, without the gun.

To be perfect you'd probably need for it to be saved against Will.... Though if you can dodge out of the "line of effect" of the pointed gun it's bound to be a lot less impressive.



Shayuri said:


> I think I see what you're trying to accomplish; modeling the things you see classic "gunslingers" do with their guns. I'm just not sure TK is really the best way to do it. Have you considered making a separate array? A sort of "gunslinging" array that branches off of a Blast as a base power and has other powers to simulate trick shots and so on as Alternate Powers?




To what end though? Another array isn't exactly going to be cost effective, so where is the gain? Does it give my character more options? Better chances of success? Something?

_____________________________________________
Binder Fred, inquiring minds.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2009)

Eh, it's your character. Clearly we see things differently. Which is fine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry for not posting in the past few days, just been alternatingly busy and super-tired/lethargic.  I'll have Red Impulse tweaked and with a background posted sometime later today (Friday).  Right now, it's time for sleep. -_-

Edit: Oh, and Jemal, should we have the Secret complication if our characters are trying to hide their real identities?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

Chemico's 'hero' form would be obvious inhuman. Or I could have the normal identity only as complication, if you don't think it would be a drawback.

BTW: Metamorpho (DC) looks like this:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e9/Nolan_metamorpho.jpg/250px-Nolan_metamorpho.jpg


----------



## Andor (Apr 3, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> To be perfect you'd probably need for it to be saved against Will.... Though if you can dodge out of the "line of effect" of the pointed gun it's bound to be a lot less impressive.




I would definitly change it to a will save if you mean it to be a fear effect. 

As a side note: Roy is so going to have a problem with you "heroically" shooting people in the foot, etc.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2009)

Better than heroically shooting them in the head.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2009)

That's why I choose to heroically shoot people in the back...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2009)

rellique du madde said:
			
		

> With the armor/goggles I was initially just thinking of having them be "powers" with the technological descriptor on them to make them psuedo devices. But since I'm not sure if that flies I could easily change them to a device.
> 
> As far as the defense goes, I've been debating on what I should cut/lower so I could add in defensive feats. I figure once I make his armor into a device then I could assign some points from that into defense feat/power (so Dusk would basically be at a major disadvantage when not in is suit).
> 
> Since shadow/darkness is his schtick, would effects with a "light" descriptor be common enough to count as something that counters his insustantial? If not then "energy" works.




I don't really like powers being described as objects unless they actually are.  It causes a problem with countering powers, stealing objects, whether or not they're available all the time, etc. 

As for the light descriptor - hmm, I'll have to think on that.  Light-based attack powers aren't very common.

Walking Dad - If he's obviously not human when changed, then it's an acceptable drawback, and that pic makes me think such is the case.

Arkhandus - 
Yes, thats a good point.  if your characters are trying to keep their identities secret, then that's an acceptable complication.



Binder Fred said:


> Ah, but it's an instant *lasting* duration. Which, if I read it right, basically means that the effect (1) doesn't have to be maintained and (2) continues until successfully saved against with targets getting a save at cumulative +1 every round thereafter (2nd ED p70). That seemed to fit well with the FX of shouting a command and then people obeying it until they think better of it. You want to order them to do something else? You have to shout another command/use the power again.
> 
> N.B. I noted as an aside "targets remember being controlled" since that made more sense. Didn't think it was worth points either way though.



How did did you get an instant 'lasting' duration?  Adding the instant flaw to a power makes it instant, not instant 'lasting'.  If you want your power to last forever, you could add the duration modifier twice, then add the permanent modifier for a total of +1/rank modifier for a permanent power. (Concentration->Sustained +1; Sustained-> continuous +1; continuous-> permanent -1)



> He's not a mentalist per se. All of his powers are grounded in the physical with the partial exeption of "Command voice" which is part pure presence and habit of command, and probably part mutantish ESP as well. All his other attack powers come from summoning weapons to his hands and using them.
> 
> With "Flesh wound" he shoots a bullet in a non-essential part of the target, said target being either bothered, or downright incapacitated by the shock and the pain (hence the will save). Leg shots would simulate the "rooted to the spot" bit of some Entangles.
> 
> "Infinite handcuffs" involve teleporting bounds to this hands (handcuffs, rope, etc) and physically snapping them on to a target. Note his low Attack bonus on melee attacks : this is best accomplished on a cowed/distracted/held down or unconscious target. It's the classic takedown and cuff them manoeuvre.




And what about people who are immune to bullets/physical damage?  or people who could break handcuffs?  Your descriptors for these powers does not fit the reality of the power.  someone with steel skin would be immune to you flesh wound ability as its described, but not the power you're using to emulate it.  Likewise someone who could change their size or was super strong would have no problem escaping handcuffs, but would be unable to free themselves from YOUR handcuffs.  



> "C4" summons explosives to his hand, either of the C4 plastique kind or pineaple-type grenades. Set and watch go boom.



C4 doesn't affect insubstantial, but other than that it seems ok.



> Wouldn't he have to carry the folded-up costume around then? Ideally I'd want the costume to be stashed away in his cache back home with the rest of his weapons and then teleporting around him in one go. Aged security guard one moment but then *boom* a flick of the hand and Nightshift is looking down at you, fully armored and ready to go.




Quick change to teleport your costume to you would be an acceptable usage, imo.



> The Reversible is on his attack teleport... or is tagging a villain, shifting away and then teleporting said villain next to one of the bricks only to Reverse him back to his original square just after the brick squashes him the problem? (I admit, it did cross my mind <evil grin>). Would taking a "Standard action" Reversible patch things up? I mostly put the Reversible there to match the FX of his summoned weapons popping in and out at will.



I'm gonna say no to this.



> "C4" has no problems that I can see : triggers there are mostly time delay-type things with a few tripwires thrown in. "To me" Teleports though... pretty much *have* to be triggered by the character if I want to match the Summoned weapon FX... Standard action activate like the Reversible? A Standard to set, a standard to activate, a standard to send back : in short, a standard to use. Could say it's the trouble of pulling another person's lifeforce through with your own : it tends to resist!
> 
> Assuming the above is OK, and with that rationalisation in mind, would it be unbalancing to say the Standard action reverts back to Free for inanimate objects?




the c4 triggers I'll allow, b/c C4 takes time to set up.  
The problem I have with your attack teleport is that the way you describe it and the mechanics don't seem the same.  the name has me thinking you say 'to me' and someone gets teleported 'to you'.  however, the mechanics are you touch someone (melee attack roll) and teleport them elsewhere..




> At range? Now I admit this power was created before I'd thought to add the "comand voice" power which does the same thing differently, but you must have seen people using the commanding/fear inducing power of a pointed gun to control people's actions? You point the gun and yell "Freeze". Nothing comes out of the gun and yet the victim is caught in the, in this case very real, mesmerizing grip of that dark round *hole* in creation : it's a gun grab at range. Same principle for the "Up against the wall!" use : gesture with the gun and presto, before they know it they're pressed against it as if a force was holding them there. Doesn't work so well, or at all, without the gun.




What about people who are immune to bullets or otherwise not scared of a gun?  The power still works on them via mechanics, but not via description.

The main problem I have with your character is that the mechanics on the page don't match the descriptions very well, there's a lot of little 'what ifs'. 
You say your TK is supposed to represent a gun, but mechanically there's nothing about the power that doesn't allow you to do what TK does but guns don't.
You say your Mind control is fear from pointing a gun at someone, but people who are immune to fear/guns but not mind control wouldn't care about that
etc.
What happens if someone can stop TK? Are they immune to your gun?  What if someone can stop teleportation?  Are they immune to all of your powers?  does your gun appear and dissapear after every attack, or do you just summon it the once?  Can you be disarmed of your gun?  Can it be destroyed?  Do you have multiple guns?  Does your 'summoning' work off of knowing the location of the object?  

I'm going to allow the majority of the character b/c I like the concept, but we'll have to do a lot of work to figure out Exactly how each of your powers works, and what will/will not affect or be affected by them.


----------



## Andor (Apr 4, 2009)

Jemal said:


> How did did you get an instant 'lasting' duration?  Adding the instant flaw to a power makes it instant, not instant 'lasting'.  If you want your power to last forever, you could add the duration modifier twice, then add the permanent modifier for a total of +1/rank modifier for a permanent power. (Concentration->Sustained +1; Sustained-> continuous +1; continuous-> permanent -1)




Errmm.. I see 5 instant lasting powers in the book. Confuse, Dimensional Pocket, Life Control, Paralyze, Stun. 

According to the description of Lasting on page 70 taking Mind Control from Concentration (Lasting) to Instant (Lasting) means it goes from 1 save a minute to 1 save a round. Seems like a worthy penalty to me. 

Permanent and Lasting aren't the same thing at all in M&M as I understand it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2009)

[Command Voice]


Jemal said:


> How did did you get an instant 'lasting' duration?



[Snip reply] What Andor said. Standard Mind Control was just too powerful for what I had in mind, you see : we're *very* far from a power that creates mind-controlled puppet soldiers here.

[Flesh wound]


Jemal said:


> And what about people who are immune to bullets/physical damage?




Would depend on how they bought their protection power. Descriptor on "Flesh wounds" will be Bullet, Physical. So a person with Immunity to bullets would be imune to this power as well. Very few people are truly invulnerable though, i.e. there's usually a way to justify the power working on a perticular individual : What about shooting Steelskin-man in the ear for example? the eye? the crotch? Does he have a thinner achelis "heel" somewhere? A squeaky plate that gapes just a bit when he goes like <this>, a sore bolt that tends to jam when stressed? A shot in one of the above should give him pause. If you want, say Nightshift obviously has high levels of "spot weakness" built into him somewhere. 

Might explain (part of?) his high Teamwork and Inspire feat scores actually : "Shoot him in the CROTCH, people, it's his WEAK SPOT!" 

LOL 

You know what I mean.

[Infinite Handcuffs]


Jemal said:


> or people who could break handcuffs? Likewise someone who could change their size or was super strong would have no problem escaping handcuffs, but would be unable to free themselves from YOUR handcuffs.




Uh... "Infinite handcuffs" is a straight Snare power : it *can* be escaped using a strength test or any other physical power that can be used while bound (and can beat the handcuff's toughness, of course). DM's call, but logically supergrowth would work, as well as insubstantial, elongation and some of the teleport powers. Spiderman created webs, Nightshift summons shackles.

*EDIT: See four posts below for further thoughts on this (think I finally got to where you were going).*

[C4]


Jemal said:


> C4 doesn't affect insubstantial, but other than that it seems ok.



This was for the "water body" or "air body" type of insubstantial (rank 1 and 2), but now that I re-read the Insubstantial power, they're *already* affected by area effects, right? Consider it gone.



Jemal said:


> Quick change to teleport your costume to you would be an acceptable usage, imo.



Done, though the distinction between the two versions escapes me. First time playing the system and all, you know. 



Jemal said:


> The problem I have with your attack teleport is that the way you describe it and the mechanics don't seem the same.  the name has me thinking you say 'to me' and someone gets teleported 'to you'.  however, the mechanics are you touch someone (melee attack roll) and teleport them elsewhere..



The mechanics are the same as with C4. With the trigger extra he can infuse a target (i.e. set the power with a melee attack roll) and, at a later point, trigger it, teleporting the target to him by saying "to me".... assuming said target is still in range, of course (500' if he used a Standard action to set it, up to 5 miles if he used a full action (with Nightshift being Dazed for a round in that case; Hmm, might have to buy the Easy feat on this one after all...)). The trigger can be noticed just as with any other trigger and "disarmed" with DM's choice of skill/powers (Anything that could conceivably counter a teleport power, I imagine).

*EDIT= Ended up adding a Fixed Destination (My hands) flaw to it. i.e. not using the triggered power feat now means he can only teleport a touched target from one of his hands to the other, at most (I can see some cool applications for this, actually ).*



Jemal said:


> What about people who are immune to bullets or otherwise not scared of a gun?  The power still works on them via mechanics, but not via description.
> 
> The main problem I have with your character is that the mechanics on the page don't match the descriptions very well, there's a lot of little 'what ifs'.
> You say your TK is supposed to represent a gun, but mechanically there's nothing about the power that doesn't allow you to do what TK does but guns don't.
> ...



I think most of this can be solved with Bullet, Physical and Fear Descriptors and the addition of a new power drawback: 
*
Physical Manifestation* : This power has a physical manifestation which can be attacked. Treat it as if having been created with the "Device, easy to lose" power, except that you can regenerate your physical manifestation with a Move action, teleporting the gun back to your hand for example. The previous manifestation of your power dissapears, is destroyed or otherwise doesn't function anymore. At the DM's discretion, a perticular physical manifestation can be deemed "Destroyed", dropped in a pool of lava, crushed below the feet of Galactus, etc. Treat the power as unavailable until it can heal from a Staggered condition using your Constitution score.

The Teleport descriptor will be on the "Summoned Weapon" array itself, so nullifying Teleport means he's stuck with the last weapon he used until the nulifies goes away (i.e can't change the array's settings), while the Bullet and Physical descriptors (and Fear in one case) will be on the powers in the array. Someone immune to the TK descriptor will therefore *not* be immune to his summoned weapon powers and a character immune to Teleport powers will only be immune to his "To me" power (which will have the Teleport descriptor).

On second thought, let's just add a -1 flaw "No grabs" to the "Duty revolver" power and have done. Simplifies things no end, right? 

Ah, lastly : no, the "To me" attack power as I conceive it doesn't depend on knowing the present location of the target. He sets a fixed destination "to my hands" teleport on the target with a sucessful attack roll. From there on the target carries the trigger with him so there's no need to know said target,s location. In IC terms he's infusing part of his lifeforce in the target so he always knows where "he" is, so to speak. Actually, when I have more points I'm thinking of buying him ESP, only to locations that contain a part of his essence. Will have to be a power stunt for now. 

[SBLOCK="Good-aligned DMs do not read!"]Actually, a mental or occult-based villain could do some *nasty* things to him if they ever got ahold of an infused object of his... <ouch> Think I'm going to have to put it in my Complications : TOO GOOD TO WASTE![/Sblock]

______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, modified sheet available here.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay! Revised to telekineticist!

Simpler structure to the powers. Basically there's one "telekinesis" array, with two defenses and a movement power. The Shield represents a Telekinetic Parry, in which Cass can grab objects in the environment and interpose them between herself and attacks. The Force Field is a reactive, instinctive 'burst' of TK energy that directly slows or diverts attacks just before they hit her. I decided that she can't fly by just picking herself up, but she can lift objects and ride them around...hence the Platform flaw on her Flight power.

As for the attacks, she has several in the array, which is largely offensive. I'll give a brief explanation/visualization for each.

The basic attack is the single-target TK power, which is also one of the array's 'utility' powers. It has Perception, Damaging (letting it function as a blast), with the Subtle and Precise feats. This is your basic "invisible hand" TK power.

She also has an "area effect" telekinesis that's limited in range, but powerful nevertheless. This ability lacks the precision of her more focused TK, and even though it doesn't require an attack roll, a Reflex save can allow someone to avoid the effects, at least in part. Although she most often uses this to attack or throw creatures and objects near her, it can be used for anything non-precise TK can be used for, and the Selective Attack extra lets her choose who gets what.

Next is the Autofire Blast which is not Perception. This represents Cass using TK to pick up loose items and debris in her immediate vicinity, and hurl them all at once at a target. Her control lets her do this very accurately, but it's not automatic hitting (which wouldn't work with Autofire anyway). It has the complication of needing loose objects of some kind to work. In most cases, there'd be enough gravel and metal litter and so on that I don't think it'd be an issue...but if she were trapped in the World of Pillows, that could be a problem. 

Suffocate is easy. Darth Vader Choke Grip. Nuff said.

Paralyze actually represents a telekinetic "hold" that's more complete than a grapple. A grapple would be like...grabbing someone's arm, or holding them in a giant hand. She can do that too...but this would be more like holding someone tightly in a telekinetic prison that covered the whole body.

Finally, Cassandra's Deflect is a defense power that she uses mostly on others. It represents either using telekinetically manipulated objects to block attacks (similar to Shield, and might not stack with it at GM's option), or using TK to directly deflect attacks. The trick here is that if she uses a standard action, she can use this power on multiple attacks with no penalty at range...allowing her to project protection over anyone close enough to her. I figured this gives her some utility even in situations where her other powers aren't terribly useful, such as against insubstantial foes.

Finally, her Evasion and Uncanny Dodge are based on telekinesis as well. Evasion represents a defensive "backblast" where area attacks on her can be disrupted by releasing a wave of TK away from her, reducing or countering the incoming attack. Uncanny Dodge represents a subliminal awareness of her surroundings based on subtle interactions of her mind with surrounding matter. With GM permission, this might eventually flower into Blindsight or similar. For now, consider it a Mental sense, if that's all right?

Cassandra Arista
Concept/Archetype: Telekineticist
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES (26)
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (4 PP)
CON 12 +1 (2 PP)
INT 18 +4 (8 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 16 +3 (6 PP)

SAVES (20)
TOUG +10 (+1 Con + 0 Feat + 9 Power + 0 Equipment)
FORT +7 (+6 Base + 1 Con) (6 PP)
REF +8 (+6 Base + 2 Dex) (6 PP)
WILL +10 (+8 Base + 2 Wis) (8 PP)

COMBAT (12)
INIT +1
BASE DEF +3 (6 PP)
DEF 20 (10 + 3 Base + 0 Feat + 7 Power)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +3 (6 PP)

SKILLS 60 SP (15 PP)
Bluff +15 (12 ranks + 3 cha)
Computers +6 (2 ranks + 4 int)
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks + 3 cha)
Drive +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)
Gather Information +12 (9 ranks + 3 cha)
Investigate +11 (7 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge (Current Events) +10 (6 ranks + 4 Int)
Notice +10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)
Profession (Journalist) +5 (3 ranks + 3 Wis)
Search +6 (2 ranks + 4 Int)
Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks +3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (1 Ranks)
Spanish

MOVEMENT
Ground 30/60/120

FEATS (11 PP)
Attractive 1
Contacts 1
Distract 1
Equipment 4
Evasion 1
Taunt 1
Uncanny Dodge 1
Well Informed 1

POWERS 66
Telekinesis +10 (Damaging, Perception, PF Precise, PF Subtle) 47pp
- AP Telekinesis +10 (Blast Area, Damaging, Selective Attack, Touch Range, PF Subtle) 1pp
- AP Blast +10 (Autofire, PF Accurate x2) 1pp
- AP Suffocate +10 (Perception, PF Subtle) 1pp
- AP Paralyze +10 (Perception, Alternate Save: Reflex, PF Subtle, PF Reversible) 1pp
- AP Deflect +8 (Slow and fast projectiles, Free action, Ranged, PF Subtle, PF Precise), 1pp

Shield +7, 7pp
Force Field +9, 9pp
Flight (Platform) +3, 3pp

EQUIPMENT (20)
Compact Car, 9pts
Light Pistol, 6pts
Camera, 1pt
Cell Phone, 1pt
Laptop Computer, 1pt
Digital Audio Recorder, 1pt
Flashlight, 1pt

COST
Abilities [26]
Combat [12]
Saves [20]
Skills [15]
Feats [11]
Powers [66]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: Cassandra Arista
Gender: Female
Age: 21
Size: Medium
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 135lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green
Nationality: USA 
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Tradeoffs: None


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2009)

A question about the Area extra while I think of it : does it automatically reduce the range of the power it's applied to down to Touch, like in Heroes, or can the blast area or whatever still be placed anywhere within range? C4 should be a touch-ranged blast, obviously, hence the question.

____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, thanking you in advance, good samaritan.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope. Area is independent of Range.

So a Touch range area effect always has the character's location as its origin point. This does not effect the character that used the power.

A ranged area attack uses a normal attack roll to target a creature, object or point in space, and on a hit the area effect radiates out from the target.

A perception area attack works like the ranged, only there's no attack roll and the character must be able to perceive the target of the power. The area will then originate from that target.

I guess since you have to occupy the space that the area effect originates in, in order to set up the attack, a Touch range could be appropriate, even if the attack is delayed via trigger to go off when you weren't there anymore. I would expect that option would override the normal "immunity" that you'd get though. So you can't set up a bomb, then hang around until it goes off and be unharmed.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Shayuri, that lit my lantern real well.



Jemal said:


> Likewise someone who could change their size or was super strong would have no problem escaping handcuffs, but would be unable to free themselves from YOUR handcuffs.



I think I see what you meant here now : "Why are Nightshift's handcuffs so much better than ones coming off the shelves?" right? So we'd have to align his cuffs in the ball-park of the real thing... <Binder flips through the core book, looking for the reference>... Ah, well, p.136 tells us that "steel cuffs have a Toughness 10", which is what my Snare 10 power gives me... 

BUT, Snares can be layered, increasing their Toughness up to double initial value. AND we have to remember that his cuffs are in fact infused with a part of his lifeforce. Putting the two together, we could say that, unbeknownst to our earnwhile security guard, infused objects are actually stronger/better at what they do the more lifeforce you put into them. So while Nightshift thinks he's tightening bounds, checking knots, etc, he's actually infusing more and more essence into the bindings with each Move action, making them stronger than reason seems to dictate. It would explain why his armored costume is so much more resistant than the equivalent "mundane" armor as well!

I like. What do you think?

_____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, student to the greats.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2009)

Actually, a Ranged area attack doesn't use an attack roll.  It just allows a Reflex save.  A Perception area attack allows no save and requires no attack roll, so it's even nastier.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2009)

My character's finished sheet.  Put in a minor connection to Roy, aka Kid Super, but I dunno how he might be connected to any others yet.

*Red Impulse, aka Bobby Reddington*
Male Human, Age 23, Height 5'-11", Weight 144 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes both English and Japanese

Allegiances: Good, Family, America
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty +2/-2, Max Defense/Toughness -2/+2
Complication: Secret Identity

Strength 12 (+1), Dexterity 14 (+2), Constitution 12 (+1)
Intelligence 14 (+2), Wisdom 10 (+0), Charisma 12 (+1)

Base Attack +3, Melee +3 (Unarmed +7), Ranged +12, Grapple +4
Defense 18 (+3 Base, +5 Dodge), Flat-Footed 11
Initiative +10, Medium Size, Speed 30 ft. (10 MPH with Speed)

Toughness +1/+12 (+1 Con, +0/+11 Force Field)
Fortitude +6 (+5 Base, +1 Con)
Reflex +10 (+8 Base, +2 Dex)
Will +4 (+4 Base, +0 Wis)

Unarmed Strike +7 melee for +1 damage
Psychokinetic Strike +7 melee for +5 damage
Psychokinetic Bolt +12 ranged for +8 damage

Skills: Acrobatics +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Bluff +15 (14 ranks, +1 Cha), Climb +10 (9 ranks, +1 Str), Computers +12 (10 ranks, +2 Int), Concentration +7 (7 ranks, +0 Wis), Craft (Artistic) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Drive +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Knowledge (Business) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Current Events) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (History) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Popular Culture) +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Tactics) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (Technology) +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Language 1 (Japanese), Notice +10 (10 ranks, +0 Wis), Profession (Comic Book Store Clerk) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis), Profession (Computer Programmer) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis), Search +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +7 (7 ranks, +0 Wis), Stealth +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Swim +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)

Feats: Attack Focus (Ranged) 9, Attack Specialization (Unarmed Strike) 2, Distract (Bluff) 1, Dodge Focus 5, Elusive Target, Equipment 6, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Initiative 2, Master Plan, Move-By Action, Precise Shot 2, Takedown Attack 1, Taunt

Equipment: Superhero Outfit (EP 0, red jumpsuit with blue and white trim, blue goggles, white bandana over his lower face, small blue fannypack for carrying binoculars and flashlight), Headquarters (EP 0, Diminutive Structure, Toughness 5, Fire Prevention System, Living Space, his apartment), Motorcycle (EP 9, Medium, Strength 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, a red motorscooter), Cell Phone (EP 1, Diminutive, kept at the apartment while out on vigilante escapades), Commlink (EP 1, Miniscule), Binoculars (EP 1, Small), Flashlight (EP 1, Tiny), Desktop Computer (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment), PS3 Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), PS2 Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), PS-One Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Saturn Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Dreamcast Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Sega-CD Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Genesis Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Wii Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), GameCube Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), N-64 Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Super Famicom Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Famicom Game Console (EP 1, Large, kept at the apartment, using desktop computer stats for the whole suite of stuff), Nintendo DS (EP 1, Tiny, kept at the apartment, using PDA stats for the whole suite of stuff), GameBoy Advance (EP 1, Tiny, kept at the apartment, using PDA stats for the whole suite of stuff), GameBoy (EP 1, Tiny, kept at the apartment, using PDA stats for the whole suite of stuff), GameGear (EP 1, Tiny, kept at the apartment, using PDA stats for the whole suite of stuff), PSP (EP 1, Tiny, kept at the apartment, using PDA stats for the whole suite of stuff)

Current Load ? lbs.
Light Load 43, Medium Load 86, Heavy Load 130
Maximum Load 260, Push/Drag 500

Powers:
1. Psychokinetic Bolt (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 20, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, Power Feat: Alternate Power 2, Power Feat: Split Attack 1, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
--->1a. Focused Psychokinetic Bolt (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Equivalent Cost: 18, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Penetrating, Flaw: Action, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 2, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
--->1b. Psychokinetic Barrage (Blast 8, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Equivalent Cost: 17, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 2/Interval, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Distracting, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, ranged energy attack dealing damage of +8)
2. Psychokinetic Push (Leaping 3, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Instant, Cost: 3, jumps 10 times normal distance with a sudden push by his psychokinetic field, no damage from landing after any jump within his maximum jumping distance)
3. Psychokinetic Dive (Swimming 1, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, swims at 2.5 MPH or 25 ft. with a directed pulse from his psychokinetic field)
4. Psychokinetic Shield (Force Field 11, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 22, crackling red energy field protects him from harm with +11 to Toughness saves, Extra: Impervious)
5. Psychokinetic Strike (Strike 4, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 7, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Affects Insubstantial 1, Power Feat: Extended Reach 1, Power Feat: Mighty, deals an extra +4 damage with a melee attack by launching himself psychokinetically and maintaining the psychokinetic field around him for a moment)
6. Psychokinetic Surge (Speed 1, Mutant, Psionic, Effect: Movement, Action: Move, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, moves at 10 MPH with a burst of psychokinetic propulsion)

Bobby Reddington is a part-time computer programmer and part-time retail clerk at the local comic book shop in central Metro.  He worked for a year at a computer programming job before dropping it, bored to tears and disappointed that he hadn't gotten a job in the video game industry yet, fresh out of college.  He probably set his sights too high at first.  Still, he keeps hoping to land a job in the video game industry, and does occasional independant computer jobs.  However, his main income lately is from the comic book store he works at part-time, MegaComix.  Bob's a longtime friend of the store's owner, Patrick "Pat" Erikson, and Bob is his only employee.  Bob's seen a youth named Roy at the store fairly often, but has never talked much with him.

Outside his dayjob, though, Bob's recently become a vigilante, since discovering his own strange powers.  He's played video games since he was a little kid and has even learned Japanese just so he could get some imports that would never be released in America.  And he's been interested in martial arts since childhood, so he's taken some classes in Karate.  And of course, he's been a comic book fan forever, so when he started manifesting strange powers of psychokinesis, he naturally reached the conclusion that he should be a SUPER-HERO!!!!!  It didn't work out so well at first.  Putting on a ski mask and running around town at night almost got him caught by cops for suspicious activity, and even when he did manage to actually find criminals or gangs, his powers were hard to control and mostly just protected him from getting shot or stabbed a lot.  It took a few weeks to actually start achieving some success at the whole costumed vigilante bit.  He swallowed his pride a little and learned to sew a bit, after working up a design on his computer, and made himself a bona-fide super-heroing costume!  Really just cobbling together a few different things he bought in stores around town and things he ordered online.

Bobby Reddington (usually called Bob or Red by those who know him) first noticed his burgeoning powers when he almost crashed his motorscooter during a rainstorm.  His psychokinetic shield manifested to save him from the crash, and left his scooter with only minor damage.  He was really freaked out by the crackling red aura that just appeared out of nowhere when he panicked, but later he noticed other wierd signs.  Sometimes, while practicing his Karate, Bob saw the same crackle of red energy around him as he was shadow-boxing, and saw how the strange force pulverized nearby objects he was punching or kicking towards.  And once, when he tried to execute a jump-kick, he saw it again and flew what must've been 10 or 20 feet into the air instead of just a foot!  The landing almost hurt, but the aura saved him again as he clenched his teeth and worried about the impact.  He was totally fine when he opened his eyes again, and fell the last inch or two to the ground.  After a week or two of these strange occurances, he began figuring it out, though he still has no idea why he suddenly acquired superhuman powers.  Now he can focus a bit of his attention on generating the psychokinetic shield at will, and has figured out how to release that energy in other ways.

Bob is a short white guy with black hair, blue eyes, and nothing remarkable about his appearance.  He's a bit muscular from his Karate training and general exercise, but it's not noticeable most of the time with his ordinary clothes on.  It's only really obvious in his more-form-fitting Red Impulse costume.  That's a red jumpsuit with some blue and white trim (Bob's fairly patriotic), white gloves, a white bandana over his mouth and nose, and blue goggles, with a small blue fannypack that carries his few pieces of gear.


----------



## Andor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hah. Poor Roy has _by far_ the worst toughness in the party. I'm gonna have to by the kid some regeneration at this rate. *lol* It's actually part of his character concept, but man is *he* going to be pissed about it.  

Oh, and mighty GMing one? If you do do something with his eyebeams, just block out however many of his unspent points are used up.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2009)

Andor said:


> Errmm.. I see 5 instant lasting powers in the book. Confuse, Dimensional Pocket, Life Control, Paralyze, Stun.




Ah crap. Now that I look, the last two would be a *much* better fit than snare for Nightshift's Flesh Wound power! Paralyze would be perfect, actually. Sorry about this, *Shayuri*, but I return you the question you asked me earlier : is it a signature thing for your character? 

By the by, with the instant (lasting) duration on the paralyse I guess that means you can create telekinetic objects independant of you, right? Have you considered the Create Object power for your array?

__________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, has updated the Links post


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

Thought about it, but it didn't seem appropriate. The lasting tag on the Paralyze just means it's something she can maintain while doing other things.

But in truth, the Paralyze isn't very integral to the concept, since she can use her base TK powers to grapple foes.

I can change that power and not miss it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey there, Jemal!

Updated Nighshift's character sheeth here.

In addition to the stuff discussed above, main changes are :
- Both area powers (Command Voice and C4) now have Touch range.
- Flesh Wound is now a Paralyse, Fortitude save power.
- The teleport attack power now has a fixed destination Flaw (my hands).

Freed points have mostly been put into skills, including the addition of the Concentration skil,l and in removing existing power Flaws.

Hope this addresses most of the contentious issues.
_____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, off to enjoy his weekend.


----------



## Andor (Apr 4, 2009)

Out of curiosity I just figured out how far Kid Super can throw someone, figuring this might come up in combat.

For a 200# person the answer is 2500' or about half a mile. Holy crap! According to my math that means if he threw someone *up* it would be two entire rounds before he had to worry about catching them. 4 if you don't assume they ended the first round at full height with 0 velocity, but that's more physics than comic book usually allow for. Heck at that point it might even be a good way to get someone out of danger for a short fight. ... Assuming of course they don't kill you once they are back on the ground.... 

As an aside, I note that several character are putting the mutant descriptor on their powers. As we all mutants? Or is it some other source for our power, or do we simply not know yet?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 4, 2009)

Dusk (Jason Gallows) PL  10 [ 150 pp] 

ABILITIES:  18 pp
STR:  14 (+2) DEX:  18 (+4) CON:  14 (+2) INT  10 (+0) WIS:  12 (+1) CHR:  10 (+1)

SAVING THROWS: 12pp
Toughness: +8/+10 = PROTECTION 6 + 2 CON + Defensive Roll 2
Fortitude: + 6 = BASE 4 +  2 CON
Reflexes: + 8 = BASE 4 + 4 REF
Will: + 5 = BASE 4 +  1 WIS

COMBAT: 12 pp
Damage Bonus: + 2 (unarmed)
Base Attack: +3 ( +4 melee, +6 Shadow Blades, +3 ranged)
Base Defense: +3
Defense:   14 (12 Flatfooted) 
Initiative: +4

ATTACKS:
Shadow Blades: +6 attack, +10 damage (max)
Shadow Blast: +3 attack, +10 damage (max)
Two-fisted Justice (Unarmed): +4 attack, +2 damage


SKILLS: 48 ranks (12 pp) 
Acrobatics 6 (+10), Climbing 5 (+7), Concentration 3 (+4), Drive 3 (+7), Escape Artist 4 (+8), Intimidation 3 (+3), Knowledge: Pop Culture 2 (+2), Knowledge: Streetwise 2 (+2), Perform: Acting 3 (+3), Profession: Stuntman 5 (+6),
Slight of Hand 4 (+4), Stealth 8 (+12),

FEATS:  12 pp
Acrobatic Bluff, Attack Focus (melee), Attack Specialization (Shadow Blades), Blind Fighting, Diehard, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 2, Fearless, Instant Up, Move by Action, Uncanny Dodge 1(Hearing)

POWERS:  84 pp
Alternate Form 7 [35pp]: “Shadow Demon”
•	Insubstantial 4 [*21pp]: Negated by Electricity PF: Selective
•	Concealment 1 [*1pp]: Visual; LIMITATIONS: Limited to Shadows/Areas of Low Light, Passive
•	Immunity 9 [*9pp]: Life Support
•	Super movement 1 [*2pp]: Slowfall
•	Power Feat: Fearsome Presence 2 

Darkness Control 10 [39pp]: Obscure (visual); PF: Dynamic; EXTRA: Selective
•	DAP: Hood of Shadows: Dazzle 10 [21]: PF: Dynamic; Reversible
•	DAP: Shadow Blast 10 [*24pp]: PF: Dynamic; Affects Insubstantial, Indirect 3; Extras: Ranged
•	DAP: Shadow Blades 10 [*11pp]: PF: Dynamic, Affects Insubstantial; 
•	DAP: Shadow Puppetry 10 [24pp] : PF: Progression 4 (100 ft); Extras: Duration (Sustained); LIMITATIONS: Illusions always appear as “black or shadowy/Smokey  shapes”
Shadow Walk: Teleport 1 [2pp]: PF: Change Direction; LIMITATIONS: Medium (via Darkness/Shadows) 

Dusk Suit: Device 2: [8pp]: Hard to loose
•	Protection 6 [6pp]: Reinforced Body Armor
•	Super sense 4 [3pp]: Goggles; Counters Conceal (Visual, LIMITED Lowlight/Darkness); Counters Obscure (Visual, Darkness); 
•	Defensive Plates: Shield 1 [*1pp]:  +1 Dodge Bonus


HERO POINTS: 1
COMPLICATIONS: Secret Identity (Jason Gallows), Temper
TRADE OFFS: None

COST SUMMERY: 
Abilities 18 pp + Skills 12 pp + Feats 12 pp + Powers 84 pp + Combat 12 pp + Saves 12 pp = 150 pp


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2009)

Andor said:


> Out of curiosity I just figured out how far Kid Super can throw someone, figuring this might come up in combat.
> 
> For a 200# person the answer is 2500' or about half a mile. Holy crap! According to my math that means if he threw someone *up* it would be two entire rounds before he had to worry about catching them. 4 if you don't assume they ended the first round at full height with 0 velocity, but that's more physics than comic book usually allow for. Heck at that point it might even be a good way to get someone out of danger for a short fight. ... Assuming of course they don't kill you once they are back on the ground....
> 
> As an aside, I note that several character are putting the mutant descriptor on their powers. As we all mutants? Or is it some other source for our power, or do we simply not know yet?




I love stuff like this, so I'm gonna go through this first.

First off, throwing things up has half velocity (At least in D&D, and that's the rule I'll use for M&M as well, cuz it makes sense).  SO, they would fly up 1250 feet.  Falling speed is 500-600 in the first round, 1200 each round thereafter.  therefore it would take a round and a half to go up, and a round and a half to come down.  That's a total of 3 rounds before they hit the ground again, assuming no outside interference... like a roof.  or a low flying aircraft. 


As for power descriptors - None of you are supposed to know where your powers come from or how they work, so I suppose Mutant is a good desciptor as far as you're all concerned.  


*Binder Fred*
I'd prefer if your attack teleport was reduced to short range.

Also, does your teleporting of items to you depend on knowing where they are?  (Gun, suit, etc)?  If not the cache doesn't matter b/c you could teleport stuff from anywhere.  I presume it works similar to how teleport describes you going TO somewhere? (IE you have to either see it or know it well)



> BUT, Snares can be layered, increasing their Toughness up to double initial value. AND we have to remember that his cuffs are in fact infused with a part of his lifeforce. Putting the two together, we could say that, unbeknownst to our earnwhile security guard, infused objects are actually stronger/better at what they do the more lifeforce you put into them. So while Nightshift thinks he's tightening bounds, checking knots, etc, he's actually infusing more and more essence into the bindings with each Move action, making them stronger than reason seems to dictate. It would explain why his armored costume is so much more resistant than the equivalent "mundane" armor as well!
> 
> I like. What do you think?



I like this.  If we assume that his main 'power' is an enhanced life-force and the ability to strengthen objects with said force, it explains his increased physical stature, his teleportation, why his gun/suit/binds/etc are more powerful than normal.    works for me.

Considering this, have you thought of any immunities?  Specifically: Aging, Disease, and Fatigue effects would seem to fit in fairly well.  He probably wouldn't even KNOW about these powers, as they blend in well with his 'renewed youth'.  I'd even give you a discount if you want to take'em.


*Rellique*
Looks good mechanically, but you may have issues with your attacks and defense being so far under the limits.


*Arkhandus*
Red Impulse looks good, though I do find it amusing that a speedster has a defense-> toughness trade.

*Shayuri*
Looks good, I especially like the platform TK flight.  very Psi-ops.


Allright everybody, I've got a Rogue's Gallery set up now, and I've decided on a name : Mutant Rising
Please post your characters in that thread so I can give'em a final look-over.  
I'd like to get started the game fairly soon.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2009)

*Relique*, isn't Shadow Blast already Ranged by default?



Jemal said:


> I'd prefer if your attack teleport was reduced to short range.



Ah, well you see, that's the rub : his teleport attack power was initially designed to emulate how his summoned weapons worked, i.e. his weapons are supposed to be past targets of his teleport attack power, hence the Reversible and the long range, full-action bits. Without them, there's no parity between the two applications of what is basicaly suppossed to be the same power... Which last point, now that I think about it, probably means the To Me power should be THE prime power of the Summoned Weapon array instead of being where it is now....

Anyway, does the Long Range thing need to be and all or nothing affair? I'd be perfectly confortable with a "1 minute Long Range infusion" drawback or the like, i.e. unusable to tag people in combat, but useful enough to introduce interresting twists now and then while remaining in line with the general workings of the Summoned Weapon array... Would that be acceptable?



Jemal said:


> Also, does your teleporting of items to you depend on knowing where they are?  (Gun, suit, etc)?  If not the cache doesn't matter b/c you could teleport stuff from anywhere.  I presume it works similar to how teleport describes you going TO somewhere? (IE you have to either see it or know it well)



Mechanically no, he doesn't need to know, more like the To Me power than the Away one as discussed above. His weapons could be anywhere on the planet and he *still* could get them to his hand (this is probably the result of repeated Long Range infusions, i.e. a semi-permanent bound has formed with these objects). Discovery of the cache matters only if the villain(s) tampers with what he finds there : puts the items in a teleport-proof "impervion" cage, destroys them, shifts them out of phase, dumps them into the abbyss of infinite dimensions, "poisons" the lifeforce stored there, shifts it to other, much more "troublesome", objects, etc, etc. 

Nighshift also has a personnal conection to some of the items in there, mostly to his duty revolver and to his first pair of handcuffs (given to him by his old army training sergeant, don't you know, a real sign of approval).

All in all it makes a fine Complication, I think, but I could merge it with the "His Essence, infused into various objects" complication if you don't think it stands on its own (?).

[Life-force]


Jemal said:


> Considering this, have you thought of any immunities?  Specifically: Aging, Disease, and Fatigue effects would seem to fit in fairly well.  He probably wouldn't even KNOW about these powers, as they blend in well with his 'renewed youth'.  I'd even give you a discount if you want to take'em.



Who can say no to free samples?  What did you have in mind?

___________________________________________________
Binder Fred, sharpening his shopping bags.


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. I just took a look at the equipment rules. ...

I kinda understand where they are coming from, but what a confused system! Things aren't costed based on their cash value, but instead on their usefulness, unless it's a very common iten in which case it's undercosted ... by a lot. And some things which shouldn't even show up on the scale used are given a point value simply because it didn't seem to occur to them that they could say 'flashlights are free. Take!'.

According to this system the $30 dollars worth of stuff I carry in my pocket is worth as much as a jet ski. This is incorrect. Likewise a compact car is not more valueable than a sportscar, and a can of pepperspray does not cost as much as an SMG and a pocket pistol put together. 

Why are money systems so hard to put together? Especially in a supers game where characters are generally either broke or stinking rich?

*sigh* I guess I'll give Roy a point in equipment to cover his cell phone, and whatever other minutia he may need.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 5, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Rellique*
> Looks good mechanically, but you may have issues with your attacks and defense being so far under the limits.



Heh heh.  I get your hint.  I'll post several changes in the roll call. 

One change I'm not sure is this for the "Dusk Suit"  I want to give it a some kind of ability kind of like the "Camouflage suit" equipment item that just gives a bonus to visual based stealth rolls.  I'm not sure which to base the power on: Color Control or Morph, or If I should to treat it as a feature.





Binder Fred said:


> *Relique*, isn't Shadow Blast already Ranged by default?




Yeah.  But I only mentioned it since I was using Ultimate Power to build the blast (from the Damage power).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2009)

Hehe. The equipment costs are based on the power system, and how much it would cost to build the item in question using PP.

Because equipment points are so cheap though, it's pretty niggly to haggle over each one. In particular most of the 1 pointers aren't really costed on value as much as they're considered little perks/benefits. I mean, a flashlight costs 1/5th of a pp. Really, that's pretty close to free right there. Similarly, something like a cellphone might be handwaveble...but when you think about it, they give you some useful in-game abilities, like contacting contacts, giving you access to emergency services...sometimes even online access wherever you go... It's worth 1/5th of a pp to get that.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2009)

Red Impulse only has 1 rank of Speed.......and it's really just supposed to be something he'sa ble to use once in a while.  But I can't figure out so far how to make it work in M&M.  The only apparant way would be if every one of his powers was an alternate power of Force Field, as they were originally supposed to be.  And his force field was supposed to need a bit of charging before reaching full power (and the amount of power charged up would dictate the potency of his blasts and such when releasing that psychokinetic power from the field).


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Red Impulse only has 1 rank of Speed.......and it's really just supposed to be something he'sa ble to use once in a while.  But I can't figure out so far how to make it work in M&M.  The only apparant way would be if every one of his powers was an alternate power of Force Field, as they were originally supposed to be.  And his force field was supposed to need a bit of charging before reaching full power (and the amount of power charged up would dictate the potency of his blasts and such when releasing that psychokinetic power from the field).




That's easy, you give the powers an alternate bought with the 'takes a longer action' limit. So you can buy a blast as a full round action, or a 1 round action or even a 10 min action, and the increasing penalty modifier bumps up the total rank of the power until you're knocking chunks off the moon.

Which is the problem of course. If you're already at the campaign limits, there's nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Similarly, something like a cellphone might be handwaveble...but when you think about it, they give you some useful in-game abilities, like contacting contacts, giving you access to emergency services...sometimes even online access wherever you go... It's worth 1/5th of a pp to get that.




That's kinda my point. It the costs are based on utility a cell phone is probably worth more than a car. A cell phone is a communications that works almost anywhere and lets you contact anyone in the world instantly, or leave them a message. Or take a photo of the evidence/ bad guy/ alien invasion and send it to your lab/ the cops/ the UP wire. Heck when I started playing Shadowrun every character happily plunked down 3k for a gadget that did less than some cellphones do today.

But because cellphones are cheap and omnipresent then undervalued them. By a lot. 

So it's a clumsy system unevenly applied, and results in odditites like a $35 tin of pepperspray costing a much as two lamborghinis. *forehead*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2009)

Hee hee

It's just...powerwise, a lamborghini is basically just a couple of levels of Speed, with maybe some Affects Others on it. All it does in the game is move you around fairly quickly (and it's limited since you can't bring it inside and so on). A tin of pepper spray can disable someone temporarily. I think it -should- be more expensive in points. Now, it's also quite a bit more expensive than a lot of firearms, which makes a bit less sense to me, except that in terms of underlying powers, more points were spent to create the 'pepper spray' effect than were spent to make the 'gun effect.' 

I get what you're saying, and even agree to an extent. There's rough edges because of the derivation of the costs from powers. But given how cheap equipment points are, I just don't see it being the "forehead banging" problem you make it out to be.


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> But given how cheap equipment points are, I just don't see it being the "forehead banging" problem you make it out to be.




It's not a forehead banging problem. No ones game will come crashing down because someone trades a tin of pepperspray for 3 jetskis. (A trade I would like to make IRL btw. Anyone? Anyone? Beuller?)

It's a headbanging example of confused and conflicted game design. They simply couldn't make up their minds if they were trying to make a realistic wealth system, or an equipment as powers system, or a game centered wealth system independant of powers. So they did all three, tossed it together and hoped no one would notice.

To be fair, wealth in modern games is a nightmare for almost all game designers. This is just one of the more egregiously kludged systems IMHO. 

Heck modern technology isn't just a problem for game designers. Last Worldcon there was an entire panel on 'Seperating your character from their cellphones.'


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello all!

I'm looking to see if I can add some gun-fu skills to ye old Nightshift, i.e. use his gun in melee combat as well as at range. If I have this right, you *can* use Ranged attacks in melee but, of course, you have to use your melee attack bonus on the to hit. Is this correct?

If so, question for you knowledgeable folks : Does the Attack Specialization feat work both at range and in melee? i.e. if I put it on Nightshift's gun, would he get the bonus in melee as well as at range? While we're at it, would he need to apply Attack Specialization to the Duty Revolver and the Flesh Wound powers separately or does this fall under the header of "a specific weapon"?

__________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, tinkering away.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2009)

> Yeah. But I only mentioned it since I was using Ultimate Power to build the blast (from the Damage power).




I'd REALLY prefer if people would ask me before grabbing extra books.  UP has a lot of options that aren't present in the main book, and I didn't say it was a usable source specifically b/c I wanted to keep this game a bit more basic.  I understand a lot of the options in it are doable in the base book, but still I'd prefer if people used JUST the core book.

*Arkhandus *
whoops, i thought that was a 10 speed, not a 1.
If you want it to take a while to charge up, that's pretty much what the action flaw exists for.

*Andor*
Side Note: M&M ALSO has an optional wealth system detailed on page 132 that works just like d20 modern, but i'm not using it.

Now, as Shayuri allready said, it's not about money, it's about usefulness in the game.  The EP cost is about how useful the items are to super-hero type characters.  Wealth is about how much the item would cost, money wise.  They are completely seperate things, and in no way should one be confused for the other.  Having 10 EP doesn't mean you have X dollars worth of gear, it means you have 10 points worth of useful equipment.  



> It's a headbanging example of confused and conflicted game design. They simply couldn't make up their minds if they were trying to make a realistic wealth system, or an equipment as powers system, or a game centered wealth system independant of powers. So they did all three, tossed it together and hoped no one would notice.




actually, I think they handled it quite well, it's far less abusable this way.
It's not that they were confused or couldn't make up their minds.  reading through the book shows that their #1 concern with everything seems to be balance, and using a system where you purchase usefulness instead of monetary value is very much in fitting with that.

*Binder*
The long range problem on your attack teleport isn't a problem with it emulating your other powers, It's that I do not want a long ranged teleport attack in my game.  If you need something to explain to yourself why it doesn't work long range when your others do, how about this : Dragging someone elses life force is a lot more difficult than an object or your own, and as such the distance over which you can accomplish this is lessened.



> Nighshift also has a personnal conection to some of the items in there, mostly to his duty revolver and to his first pair of handcuffs (given to him by his old army training sergeant, don't you know, a real sign of approval).
> 
> All in all it makes a fine Complication, I think, but I could merge it with the "His Essence, infused into various objects" complication if you don't think it stands on its own (?).



The complication as it origianlly stands is ok, b/c complications only matter WHEN they happen, I just needed to know how much of a complication it was (seems it's almost nonexistant unless somebody specifically knows they're yours and what to do to keep them from you).  I think, though, that the infused essence thing would make more sense and be cooler, you could even take that as a drawback instead of just a complication - 
Limitation: Summoned Objects: Only works on things you've infused with your life energy (a move action requiring a touch that lasts indefinitely?)


----------



## Andor (Apr 6, 2009)

Jemal said:


> actually, I think they handled it quite well, it's far less abusable this way.
> It's not that they were confused or couldn't make up their minds.  reading through the book shows that their #1 concern with everything seems to be balance, and using a system where you purchase usefulness instead of monetary value is very much in fitting with that.




I don't disagree that a use based system is suitable for a 4-color campaign, but it's problematic at best in a grittier one like this seems to be. Suppose Nightshift decides Roy has a point about shooting people in the foot and buys a can of pepper spray. Technically he just went up by 3 points. But how do you as a GM prevent people from spending tiny sums of money? The man has a job.  And really my quibble is that they ignored the value of some things because they know people will screech if an i-phone costs more points than a lear jet. never mind that i-phone is more useful.



Jemal said:


> I think, though, that the infused essence thing would make more sense and be cooler, you could even take that as a drawback instead of just a complication -
> Limitation: Summoned Objects: Only works on things you've infused with your life energy (a move action requiring a touch that lasts indefinitely?)




If that shows up as a mental power Roy could even pick up on it with his mental awareness. Which should really confuse the hell out of him.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 6, 2009)

Jemal said:


> If you need something to explain to yourself why it doesn't work long range when your others do, how about this : Dragging someone elses life force is a lot more difficult than an object or your own, and as such the distance over which you can accomplish this is lessened.




Uh...Sorry, I'm confused : are you saying long range attack teleports, Only on inanimate objects, ARE acceptable?

If not, I think I'll go with the deep connection/prolonged contact to justify the long ranged and Reversible aspects of his Summoned Weapons array. And Yes, that means he's slept with/carried arounnd for several days a whole set of handcuffs, rope and C4 blocks (three guesses where he slept on those nights ). He's not presently sure exactly how long the contact has to be, but it's definitively longer than a few hours... Good?



Jemal said:


> I think, though, that the infused essence thing would make more sense and be cooler, you could even take that as a drawback instead of just a complication - Limitation: Summoned Objects: Only works on things you've infused with your life energy (a move action requiring a touch that lasts indefinitely?)




So he could only add a "power stunt" alternate power to his array if he'd specifically  described infusing that object beforehand? What, no "Thank God I thought  to infuse my nail clippers : Just the thing to defeat PODOPOLIS, THE FOOT THAT WALKS LIKE A MAN <echo, echo, echo>"?

(LOL, actually, with the prolonged contact justification, nailclippers COULD work!).

The Sense remains the same whatever the case though : infusion always has to precede teleportion : that's what the "touch attack" part of the attack teleport is meant to represent, after all.

Now I ask you, Mr president, was there or was there not talk of subsadized Immunity purchases in a globaly recessionary market?



Jemal said:


> The complication as it origianlly stands is ok, b/c complications only matter WHEN they happen, I just needed to know how much of a complication it was (seems it's almost nonexistant unless somebody specifically knows they're yours and what to do to keep them from you).




Amazing the amount of cryptonite floating around though. 

___________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, directing your attention to his "gun-fu" questions three posts up.


----------



## Andor (Apr 6, 2009)

It just occurred to me, what time of year it is? That's going to matter for schoolboy Roy. 

If it's summer he could conceivable be taking a (music?) course at the university which would bring him into closer proximity to several of the other characters.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> *Proposal for a deeper link with Crystal*
> Hey There Renau, gave the conection angle a thought and I have a proposal for you. How about this: Gordon likes to walk when he's brooding or just can't take it anymore. One of his walking spots has always been the local university, the park next to it or the athletic grounds.  There, before AA, before the expulsion, he met an old guy in a tan security uniform. Most often they don't talk at all, just walk in company before parting with a pat on the shoulder or a hand raised in farewell. Sometimes, sometimes they sit on the cold concrete steps of the accounting building and discuss till the sun comes up, hands slashing arguments, leaning bodies pressing the essential point forwards (history, politics, the do's and don'ts a modern man has to live with, they've covered them all). In fact, it's Nighshift that directed Gordon towards AA during one of those talks. More than strangers, not exactly friends (Gordon's violent-angry side in perticular is a field of hot contention between the two; scares Nighshift sometimes, worries him often. He's talked to Mary about it at lenght), such are two heroes in a chain of heroes.




I like it, it fits and seems like a nice foil for Gordo's dark persona. Maybe it'll be Nightshift that stops Crystal from going over the edge into that dark dark place that even anti-heroes don't stray (Well... maybe Venom...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

If the mechanics are all fine, I can post a background at the Easter weekend.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I like it, it fits and seems like a nice foil for Gordo's dark persona.




It's done then <Celebration > 

Do you think we should put the fateful meeting of the two heroes - as heroes, that is - in the past or in the future? I don't think they'd have actually TOLD each other about their new powers ("Men! No communication skills at all..."), meaning they'd likely have to bump into each other in alternate form and somehow recognize each other. Thoughts?
____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, resting for today.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm.... not sure if Gordon's new persona (a giant crystal) is very recognizable, unless maybe the perceptive night watchman could somehow see the man behind the mask, so to speak.

I would suggest we have it in the future as it would be nice to RP that out in game.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2009)

From the description, I got the impression Gordon in his Crystal form was surrounded by fast-growing crystals... or does he actually *become* living crystal? In the former case, maybe one can see the darker outline of his silouette in there? Combine that with speech and movement patterns and Nighshift might have a shot.

More likely it'll be *Gordon* who'll recognize Nightshift, maybe tripping the other one's recog in the process. Well just have to see, won't we? 

_____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, off to work on his background.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

Gordon becomes a living crystalline humanoid (similar to the crystal golem pic I posted), just added in the fact that the crystal pushes through his pores to envelop him. I'd imagine it would be quite painful every time it occured.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 10, 2009)

Jemal, it looks like I'm going to have to bow out of the game due to the amount of work I'm going to have at school this quarter.  

Sorry.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2009)

Speaking of workload, be advised that I'll be away from my computer tuesday and wednesday next week. Travelling off into the woods to look for some casings, don't you know.

On another tack, here is Nighshift's finished background : Let me know what you think!

-------------------------------------------------------------
CHARACTER INTRO

Mitchell Rawling is a white-haired, no-nonsense night watchman. He's always been fit for his age, for which he blames a regular training routine, the love of a good woman and God in general; frankly, the daily exercise he gets doing his job at Metro University doesn't hurt either. Lately though - lately he's been feeling *extremely* fit. Healthy. Downright *eager*. His reflexes, his stamina, his presence, *everything* is on an upward curve! Oh, and he can bring objects to him, <snap> just like that. Now that can't be natural.

Found out this perticular tidbit during a break and enter : a fwoosh, a dark, streaky blur and the gun that was IN A LOCKED BOX, down the lowest drawer on the right was now IN HIS HAND, ready to use (and you just *know* the unrepentant bullets were stored in another part of the room entirely, don't you?). Hell of a reveille. Things like that, weird things, have been happening a lot more lately -- or maybe it's him that notices them more keenly now that *he* is weird? That frozen guy in the park for example, or stories of floating houses over in China, molemen in the sewers of Sumatra, that Jenny kid over by 4th... It doesn't take a Ridgway to figure out *something* is going on, and that he's a part of it, somehow. 

Government is bound to do something eventually, to put up a call : got *every* confidence. In the meantime though, they'll need people like him, people willing to keep the peace and patrol the borders until they manage to pull their collective thumbs out. He's had a full life till now, what with the war, marrying the right woman, raising a daughter, keeping food on the table, and all the little things that make life a thing worth living... Well. Doesn't look like it's over, does it?

-------------------------------------------------------------
PERSONALITY
The steady, serious Rawling of old is presently being impacted by serious surges of adrenaline flowing through his system. He'd thought he'd put his charging days behind, settled into a steady rhythm... but apparently not. He's only gone on a few "patrols" yet, but he's acually *enjoying* this vigilante stuff, the hurried beat of a worried heart, the power, the risks (oh, the risks...). Steady hand stays the course, as they say... Going to need a lot of hands. (Did I mention he has a very dry sense of humor? )

_________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, happy days of chocolate to you all!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Jemal, it looks like I'm going to have to bow out of the game due to the amount of work I'm going to have at school this quarter.
> 
> Sorry.




Sorry to hear that Relique. Good luck with things.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry to hear that Relique. Good luck with things.




Thanks.   The advisement people at my school decided to strong arm me into taking a full course load this quarter which means that I could only play in a game or gm a game, but not both.


----------



## Andor (Apr 10, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Thanks.   The advisement people at my school decided to strong arm me into taking a full course load this quarter which means that I could only play in a game or gm a game, but not both.




Pfft. Wimp. One semester I worked full time and did a full course load. Of course I was sick for a month afterwards but that's probably unrelated. <_<


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2009)

i'll miss ya rellique.  feel free to pop back if your load lightens.

sry all about the downtime, had a bad net connection for a couple days.



> Uh...Sorry, I'm confused : are you saying long range attack teleports, Only on inanimate objects, ARE acceptable?
> 
> If not, I think I'll go with the deep connection/prolonged contact to justify the long ranged and Reversible aspects of his Summoned Weapons array. And Yes, that means he's slept with/carried arounnd for several days a whole set of handcuffs, rope and C4 blocks (three guesses where he slept on those nights ). He's not presently sure exactly how long the contact has to be, but it's definitively longer than a few hours... Good?



No, I'm saying no long range attack teleports.  Summoning objects is different.  rest looks good.



> So he could only add a "power stunt" alternate power to his array if he'd specifically described infusing that object beforehand? What, no "Thank God I thought to infuse my nail clippers : Just the thing to defeat PODOPOLIS, THE FOOT THAT WALKS LIKE A MAN <echo, echo, echo>"?
> 
> (LOL, actually, with the prolonged contact justification, nailclippers COULD work!).



You don't neccessarily have to specifically describe it, but it does have to make sense to me that it would've been something your character spent a reasonable amount of time with and/or be 'attuned' to.



> Now I ask you, Mr president, was there or was there not talk of subsadized Immunity purchases in a globaly recessionary market?




Aging, Disease, and Fatigue effects would normaly cost 7 pts, but i'll give it to you as a 5 point Immunity based on being ever youthful and healthy


Well, things look to be coming along fairly well, does anybody have anymore questions?   How do you guys feel about starting soon?


----------



## Andor (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid Super is ready to kick butt for great justice! As soon as he can get that damm mask on straight. Stupid bandana!


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 11, 2009)

Ready, able and willing.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

I am greatly desiring to start soon. 

I'll get some background goodies up today.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Well, things look to be coming along fairly well, does anybody have anymore questions?   How do you guys feel about starting soon?




Gordo's ready to try and turn his life around, I just hope this whole superhero business doesn't get in the way


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2009)

Red Impulse ready to go.  Though I'm still not sure what kind of connections he might have to anyone besides Kid Super.  Didn't have much to go on earlier.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2009)

Agh! Who was it that Cass did the interview with/article on?

I liked that idea for a link in. Heck, maybe even more than one of you.

Or if any of y'all are into weird things, perhaps you read her blog.


----------



## Andor (Apr 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Agh! Who was it that Cass did the interview with/article on?
> 
> I liked that idea for a link in. Heck, maybe even more than one of you.
> 
> Or if any of y'all are into weird things, perhaps you read her blog.




Ya know.. that's an interesting thought. I bet every super in the world has been webcrawling for info on supers since this started. There are probably blogs and groups springing up everywhere full of supers, wannabe supers, fanboys and crazies.

The odds of Roy being on a local group are high. Heck he might even have started a 'kid super' facebook page...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2009)

Which brings up another question.

Are we starting out super, or developing powers in the game? If we're starting out super, how long have we been?

The pregame teaser made it seem quite recent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2009)

It was Dusk, except Relique had to drop out, so that angle's not so good now....


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

The way I'll be opening will be to give a bunch of 'links', IE stuff happening around town that one or more of you may be involved with.  I'm currently looking through your background info and the links you've formed with each other for ideas on how to tie you into things.  Basically my opening post will be a couple of "in this part of the city, this is happening" leads, and you can each feel free to decide where it would make most sense for your character to show up.  (Some of you will have more obvious choices than others).  

As of my opening post, you'll all have had powers for no more than a month. If you want it to be less, that's up to you.  Heck, even if somebody wants to just develop their powers in game that's fine too.  Now, someone asked a while ago what 'time' it is.  I'm thinking early summer, school is going to be letting out soon (Not sure when high schools let out in the states).  Kid Super's gonna have to worry about studying for his finals while he tries to save the world - Like teens don't have enough things to worry about nowadays, eh?


OH BTW, if any of you feel like/want to write in (non-super powered) NPC's feel free and give me a bit of a personality/background to work with and I'll run their ends of convo's with you, try to get a bit more in depth gaming going.  I do foresee some solo stuff happening with the way this game is set up, and that'll help keep things moving.

I'll try to get the game started this week, just need a bit more time to go through the character bios.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 12, 2009)

Added an  image of Nighshift to his listing in the Cast thread. Thanks Andor for reminding me Hero Machine existed! I highly recomend it, and it's freee too! HeroMachine 2.5 - The Ultimate Fantasy Entertainment Hero Machine Generator | UGO.com

*EDIT: *oh, and not a strong link, but let's note the vet hall can be placed pretty much anywhere, say in front of/right besides a certain comic book shop? Rawling could then at least know Red Impulse by sight, maybe even bought a few things from him as a gift for his war amp charges (he'd need some serious advice there )? Plus, if the store is not wheelchair accessible, Nightshift would have had a few things to say about that to the manager (sort of a neighborhood watch thing for him)... Anything else comes to mind?

EDIT: A simple way to connect could be to say you're neighbours/live in the same building/whathaveyou. Red Impulse, Kid Super and Shayuri's reporter all come from the same type of background for example (young, school, low means). Wouldn't be a stretch to think they could live in the same neighbourhood as well.

_________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, will wonders ever ceese?


----------



## Andor (Apr 12, 2009)

Jemal said:


> OH BTW, if any of you feel like/want to write in (non-super powered) NPC's feel free and give me a bit of a personality/background to work with and I'll run their ends of convo's with you, try to get a bit more in depth gaming going.  I do foresee some solo stuff happening with the way this game is set up, and that'll help keep things moving.




Roy's friends and family.

*The Band*

Lisa - 16 5'5" blond hair, green eyes
Lead singer of the band. Roy has had a crush on her for a couple of years now but is too shy to do anything about it. She like to dress barbie dolls in rocker outfits and rides a vespa.

Chad - 17 6'2" Dark hair, brown eyes
Big, gentle, black guy. He plays the keyboard in the band and is the tech geek as well. Probably the smartest of the group he also manages the bands website. Like turtlenecks and Dr. Pepper, drives an ancient and rusty sedan.

Bob - 16 5'4" dark hair, blue eyes
Bob is the short, angry, drummer. He likes to argue for the fun of it, but is a loyal friend. A huge fan of chinese food, he has an old Harly-Davidson sportster he's been working on for 2 years now. It's going to run any day now, he swears it.

*Family*

Dad - John Ellings is an engineer at a local HVAC plant. He's a private man who tends to be pretty conservative.

Mom - Judy Ellings works as an elementary school teacher, and is active in the community. 

Elder brother - John Ellings (jr), 3 yrs older than Roy. He's in the army, currently serving wherever the GM pleases.

Little sister - Amy Ellings is 14 and discovering boys. Roy's protective older brother instincts are starting to kick in.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

Andor - Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of.  If you could add that to the end of your character sheet in the rogues gallery, it'll make it easier for me to find when needed. 

Binder - I like that idea.  OK, from now on the vet hall is right across the street from the comic book shop.


----------



## Andor (Apr 13, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Andor - Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of.  If you could add that to the end of your character sheet in the rogues gallery, it'll make it easier for me to find when needed.




Do we have a seperate cast thread? I must have missed that link...


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 13, 2009)

Somebody's impersonnating you then.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/253745-jemals-mutant-rising-cast.html#post4740391


----------



## Andor (Apr 13, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Somebody's impersonnating you then.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/253745-jemals-mutant-rising-cast.html#post4740391




...  ...  ... Odd.


----------



## Andor (Apr 17, 2009)

Sheesh guys, I didn't mean to kill the thread. Anyone else still here?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still here. Just waiting for the prophesied Return of the GM.

One day, it is written, Jemal will come back and lead his people to a glorious new world.

Until then, the faithful wait, ever-vigilant.

We wait.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 17, 2009)

What she said.

________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, back from the woods with a nice sunburn all over his face.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 18, 2009)

Heh, yep.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'm still here. Just waiting for the prophesied Return of the GM.
> 
> One day, it is written, Jemal will come back and lead his people to a glorious new world.
> 
> ...




Hush you.   I aint gone, just workin on it.  I am Running a bit behind on the opening thread.. I realize I said I'd get it started sometime this week, and today's kinda the end of the week, but bear with me.

Fear Not, for thou shalt experience the new world sooner than thou darest dream... ok, maybe not that soon, but soon!  And in HD.


----------



## Andor (Apr 18, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Fear Not, for thou shalt experience the new world sooner than thou darest dream... ok, maybe not that soon, but soon!  And in HD.




So let it be written!
So let it be done.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2009)

The IC should be up within the next day or two.

Also, some info for my speedster.
[sblock=tailspinner]
[sblock=That means ONLY tailspinner, please]
The Teen you mentored was named Jack.  You'd been his big brother for a while without any sign that there was anything 'different' about him.  You know he came from an alcoholic home, until his father died while driving home drunk one night.  

As you were coming out of the movies last week, Jack tripped and accidentally spilled his drink on a rather large individual.  The man didn't like this at all and started to pick a fight with the rather scrawny Jack.  The man was holding the scared teen off the ground with one hand when it happened.  Jack started growing.. until the man couldn't lift him, and then he kept going.  Within seconds, he was 20 feet tall and people were running screaming in all directions.  Except for the Two men and a woman in suits who had just stepped out of a car down the street.  

They walked towards Jack and the woman held out a hand to him, her eyes intent.  He slowly began to loose consciousness, shrinking as he did so until the two men caught the once-more normally sized kid.  One of them came over to you and advised you to pretend this had never happened, flashing a gun before he moved away.  As he left, you could hear him speaking into a mic "Target aqquired, you had the wrong one, it was the kid."

You managed to follow them to a heavily guarded military installation a few miles out of town, but were unable to get in without setting off any alarms.


When Robert tailed the freezeing man, he didn't have to wait long.  As soon as the man turned a corner, panicked and running, Robert saw the same trio as before get out of a black car, chasing him.  Again, the woman held out her hand when she was close and the man fell asleep, then the men loaded him into their car and drove him back to that same base. 

Since then, they seem to be watching a comic shop downtown known as Megacomix, though Robert hasn't been able to tell who they're after now.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ask and Ye Shall Receive


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2009)

Jemal, is it okay if I adlib a bit on Cassandra...I was thinking I'd have the paper she works for send a reporter to cover the school story, and the reporter brings her along as an intern to help him out. Ya know, like carry stuff, do errands and so on.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2009)

That's fine, Shayuri.  In fact, it's encouraged.  I'm trying to run a very free-run game, moreso than usual, and the more you guys make up the easier that is. 

Now, as to Binders IC question: 
Yes, please everybody roll your own dice on invisiblecastle, and just link any rolls in an OOC sblock at the end of your post.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2009)

This game seems really cool...  Why aren't you all posting?  Man, I wish I were more than just spectator.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2009)

Mondays and Tuesdays are busy for me the last few weeks. I'll be posting tonight.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2009)

I usually give a week before I pull out the prodding stick.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

I just popped by to say I updated the IC thread. Sorry Jemal


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2009)

Just so you know, I wasn't trying to be a jerk or anything.  I've just been reading this thread pretty regularly and got excited when I saw the game thread up.


----------



## Andor (Apr 23, 2009)

How do you want this to work? Roy could drop into combat rounds while other characters are on public transport. I don't want to hog the game, but it also seems silly to wait...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2009)

Andor - feel free to do whatever makes sense for your character.

Glasseye - Don't worry about it, I'm sure nobody took offense.  I know that I myself like knowing I have interested readers. 

Renau1g - No need to apologize, everybody's got their own pace.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 25, 2009)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> He wanted to get some footage of the gunmen through the windows of the gym.




Jemal, does Rawling know they're in the gym or is it just Cassandra? It didn't seem obvious from the description I had, but then, they *always* seem to keep the hostages in the gym, don't they. 

__________________________________________________
Binder fred, the power of deductive reasoning.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2009)

With all the news coverage, and police presence, I figured it'd be pretty hard to keep that secret.

But if it's decided that we don't know where the hostages are, I'll gladly edit my post.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, you may be right. Coverage so far, as provided by Jemal, hasn't mentioned the gym though, and Notice rolls designed specifically to "locate where the gunmen have set up" have only turned up one gunmen at the entrance of the school building. 

I'm guessing that entrance also leads to the gym in short order and if Cassandra or Victor went to this perticular highschool, they might easily put the two together. Nighshift didn't and certainly didn't follow the coverage on his way over, hence the question to Jemal.


----------



## Andor (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh mighty GM, now that youthful testosterone has kicked things off in the Gym, do you want me to try to stack up a few rounds worth of actions per post, or stick to one round per post?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2009)

Andor - stick to 1 per, so I can have NPC's react.  I'll try to post reactions more often though, until everybody's involved. (Or the situation's resolved).

Binder/Shayuri - Yes, it's ok for characters to know/assume that they're hold up in the gym


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2009)

Updated my character sheet. 

Changes this time :
- Added an Action Extra to Command Voice so that taking control and issuing the command takes a standard action all told. I'd miscalculated the various extras and flaws last time (namely Perception to Touch is a -2 flaw, not a -1) so the total cost comes out the same.

- I also added the Skill Mastery feat to Notice and Sense Motives for 1/2 a PP (Skill Mastery usually applies to 4 skills per PP but I don't think any other skill of his is appropriate for now). The other half-point came out of his Equipment.

By the by, I still think the Immunities fit him very well : I just don't have the points at the moment. I'll upgrade at the first experience. 

____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, let me know if anything is amiss.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2009)

Moving this here.



Shayuri said:


> (OOC need update from Jemal before I can do anything, since Cassandra has no knowledge of what Nightshift is doing, and won't until she gets the camera back and looks at the pictures. ...and I admit, I'm a little mystified by what he's doing OOC too. You said he was 'taking it off...' Does that mean he undressed? And the watch? Hee hee. Poor Cass and her player are confused. )




All I can say is that you'll (eventually) see Nightshift take off *his watch!* and lay it on a desk, looking hard at the camera as he does so, and then leave.
____________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, twirling around the great dance pole of life.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool deal. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 3, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Mark Chance - Sorry to hear that.  If you get time later feel free to check back, comics are always writing in new heroes.




So, about being written in later, what are the odds? I've only the vaguest of ideas for a character at the moment, so it's not like I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2009)

When & How would depend entirely on who/what your character is and when it's done.   I have a few ideas on how to write in new characters allready, but as I said, it would depend on the character.

Also the bribes help*cough cough*


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2009)

Allright, something has just come to my attention.

I need to know under what circumstances your characters will use their hero points.  IE: "If i roll X on a save", etc, so I can use them for you when writing my posts if it's applicable, b/c once something's posted I'd rather not Retcon it.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 4, 2009)

Jemal said:


> When & How would depend entirely on who/what your character is and when it's done.   I have a few ideas on how to write in new characters allready, but as I said, it would depend on the character.




Well, right now I'm considering a cross between John Nash and Tempest from the Doom Patrol.



Jemal said:


> Also the bribes help*cough cough*














Jemal said:


> I need to know under what circumstances your characters will use their hero points.  IE: "If i roll X on a save", etc, so I can use them for you when writing my posts if it's applicable, b/c once something's posted I'd rather not Retcon it.




If the players roll their own "dice" (say, via Invisible Castle), they can make that decision on the fly more or less like during a face-to-face game. I've done this before via PbP, and it seemed to work.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2009)

Players do roll their own dice, except for reactions that I need to know to post round summaries (Such as saves), to expediate things.

As to the character concept - So you're a flying, energy-blast shooting, delusional genius?


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2009)

Will post an IC update after work if I'm not too tired.  If I am, Update will be after sleep.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 6, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Players do roll their own dice, except for reactions that I need to know to post round summaries (Such as saves), to expediate things.




Ah. What I'm doing in my games is just giving the players the DC to beat with their save and having them roll and work in the results on their next post. It takes some of the mystery out of things, but it helps keep the game moving a bit more.



Jemal said:


> As to the character concept - So you're a flying, energy-blast shooting, delusional genius?




As a very rough draft, yes. I like Tempest's medical doctor background better than the brillian mathematician angle, plus I have a soft spot for doctor heroes. I'm thinking that his delusional-ness has exacerbated his life to the extent where's he's basically homeless.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 6, 2009)

I'll be out of town next week, from sunday on to probably friday or even saturday. Should have internet access but I should also be busy as a bee. i.e expect some serious slowdown in posting rate from the bind-meester until I get back. Sorry about that people.
_______________________________________________
Binder Fred, for love of shiny rocks.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 8, 2009)

Jemal: I've not actually bailed on posting a character. It's just been a busy week at work and home. My ideas have been percolating, and I'm going to start fiddling with the numbers soon enough.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

MMMMM/.... nothing like a slow-roasted PC, percolated to perfection... is that a mountain roast I smell?


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2009)

IC update Pending

BTW Mark, just tell me when you're close to being ready so I can figure a way to post you in at whatever point we happen to be at.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 12, 2009)

Jemal said:


> BTW Mark, just tell me when you're close to being ready so I can figure a way to post you in at whatever point we happen to be at.




I should have Derrick's background and a few tweaks finished this evening. Here's a brief of some of what I've got done already.

[sblock=Derrick Fields]





*DERRICK FIELDS*
*Quote:* "Me? No. I'm no hero."
*Power Level:* 10
*Concept:* Homeless hero
*Occupation:* Former medical doctor, now unemployed
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States with a criminal record
*Identity:* Public
*Marital Status:* Divorced
*Height:* 5 ft. 10 in.
*Weight:* 250 lb.
*Eyes:* Dark brown
*Hair:* Gray
*Motivation:* Responsibility
*Complications:* Afraid of heights, mentally ill

*Powers:* Due to his mutations, Derrick body now generates and stores enormous potential kinetic energy. He is stronger, faster, and considerably more durable due to physiological changes necessary to handle storing this energy. Derrick can also release kinetic energy for a variety of effects, including kinetic blasts, flight, and deflecting attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2009)

I must admit I've never been fond of "My power gives me lots of powers", but I'll see how you go about it first.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 16, 2009)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Red Impulse steps out of the bathroom a few moments later, wearing a red jumpsuit with blue and white trim, blue gloves, blue goggles, and a white bandanna covering his mouth and nose.




Something like this?




[Sblock="HeroMachine Code"]2.5b5*m1*Red Impulse*Hair:Standard,swoop1,070707,5A3410,100,100,17,Eyebrows:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,13,Eyes:Faces,face13,00769C,EFD3C6,100,100,18,Nose:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,15,Mouth:Expansion1,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,11,Beard:Expansion1,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,14,Ears:Expansion1,elf1,0069B5,FFFFFF,100,100,12,Skin:Expansion1,fraBlank,EFD3C6,CEA66B,100,100,6,Mask:Standard,mouth,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,21,Headgear:Glasses,cyclops,0069B5,FFFFFF,100,12,19,Undershirt:Standard,gloved,DC0028,FF0000,100,100,7,Overshirt:Standard,tee,0069B5,0069B5,100,100,28,Coat:Overshirt,horizontal,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,24,RightGlove:Standard,wrap,0069B5,0069B5,100,100,30,LeftGlove:Standard,wrap,0069B5,0069B5,100,100,20,Insignia:Expansion1,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,10,Neckwear:Standard,turtleneck,FFFFFF,E7E7E7,100,100,29,Belt:Standard,pouch,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,31,Leggings:Standard,stockings,DC0028,FF0000,100,100,8,Overleggings:Socks,ankle,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,23,Pants:Expansion1,fraBlank,0069B5,0069B5,100,100,22,RightFoot:Standard,supes,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,25,LeftFoot:Standard,supes,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,27,Back:Companion,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,5,Wings:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,9,Tail:Background,volcano,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,4,Aura:Standard,forcefield,DC0028,FF0000,29,20,3,Companion:Expansion1,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,2,Backgroundhotos,antlers,E7E7E7,FFFFFF,100,100,1,RightHand:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,16,LeftHand:Energy,fraBlank,FF0000,DC0028,16,100,26,#

HeroMachine is available here.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 17, 2009)

COOL!!! 

Heh, yeah, something a lot like that.  But with more red.

I don't use HeroMachine, but wouldn't have guessed they'd have anything so close to Bob's costume.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

Binder Fred -  I'll allow you to use a power stunt on your teleport to make your opponent flat-footed for this action, but I'd rather not set a precedent on 'teleporting gives you attack bonuses'.  
If you choose to do so, then your attack hits.  Otherwise it misses.  Please tell me asap so i can finish the IC Update. 

Speaking of which, I also need Renau1g's IC action for Crystal.

Mark Chance - Do you have a statblock worked up for Derrick yet?  I'd like to take a look at him and see if there's anything I need to add to my "don't use this" list.  *L*


Rob & Bob - (hehe) - If you two end up speeding to the school, You will arrive NEXT round.

Andor - Whoops, forgot about your Mental Awareness.  The only Mental Power (I believe) being used around the school was Nightshift's Command Voice - though as he was using it around the same time you were being thrown through walls, Roy probably wrote the strange tingling sensation off as a headache... for now.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 17, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Binder Fred -  I'll allow you to use a power stunt on your teleport to make your opponent flat-footed for this action




Let's go with that. He'll use a Hero Point to slack off the fatigue at the begining of his next round... Speaking of, since the critical described here apparently didn't occur, I guess it means the Hero Point spent in that move also didn't get spent?



Jemal said:


> but I'd rather not set a precedent on 'teleporting gives you attack bonuses'.



Right. Only if it takes the target completely by surprise, such as with a target who doesn't know you can teleport and/or if the attack ends up coming from a *very* unlikely place. I think "Extra effort for it" will definitively keep it under control. 



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I don't use HeroMachine, but wouldn't have guessed they'd have anything so close to Bob's costume.



That's the beauty of HeroMachine. Every costume item is on an independant layer. So that white torso stripe for example is on the "Coat" layer. Its shape can be changed (choosen from a rather extensive bank of different templates), its two colors (main and highlights) picked off of a wide palette and/or it can be brought forward to lie in front of the blue shoulder stripe on the "Overshirt" layer, hiding part of it for example. It's a free online ap with nothing to install on your computer so I highly encourage you to fiddle to your heart's content.  Just click on Load once you're there and paste-in the long string of HeroMachine code from my previous post.

_____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, burning those points off like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Andor (May 17, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Andor - Whoops, forgot about your Mental Awareness.  The only Mental Power (I believe) being used around the school was Nightshift's Command Voice - though as he was using it around the same time you were being thrown through walls, Roy probably wrote the strange tingling sensation off as a headache... for now.




Actually I don't think his command would trigger it, since it's voice based. But the TK might or even the teleport stuff. I intended it to be "picks up telepathy and other mental based powers" but of course there are no particular guidelines for what's a mental power. It's really up to the GM's campaign flavor for what is and is not a psionic power. 

Oh, and while it'll take him a bit to figure out what the hell he's perceiving, it's more accurate than a tingle, since he can use it as a targeting sense. 

And yeah, there's no reason not to mess about with hero machines as it's free. Here is a linky.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

Andor 
- In most cases, Mental is actually a type of power descriptor; Like Fire or Mutant.  In this case Nightshift's command voice has the mental descriptor, but nothing else used near you was (that I recall, at least)

Binder 
- Sorry, didn't see that.  Yes, we'll assume you use that hero point now instead.



Renau1g, you still with us?  Just a reminder I need Gordon's IC action.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Yup, I'm here. Just was out of action most of the weekend. 

I'm on my way to the IC thread now.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

Yay! Sorry If I seemed to be impatient, I do realize weekends are a slow posting time for some, but I'm enjoying this game. 

Edit: IC update up, btw.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Me too, stupid lawn and garden  My back's killing me...


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

Not if YOU kill IT first!


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Good Point, I'm doing my best by not watering it, but damn you Nature! It won't die


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2009)

I'll be updating the IC thread after I get off work (Aprox 9-12 hours from now).  Anybody who hasn't posted has till then before they 'miss' this round.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Doh...I've been out all day today, and the site was down the days before that.

Oh well.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2009)

IC update!

Also, Just FYI, fighting the agents is a BAD idea, unless you want to move early to the "escaping from the experimental prison facility" phase of the series.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2009)

Remember to keep OOC stuff here as Jemal asked....

Binder:
10 MPH is the move-action speed for the Speed power at rank 1, which Bob has.  That's 100 feet in a move action (at least by the simple calculation given in M&M; the precise one requires a calculator).  200 in a double-move/accelerated move, 400 in an all-out move (in a straight line).  Normal humans move around 3 MPH.

Bob is taking 1 move action if that's enough, or 2 if necessary.  I think covering 200 feet will be enough, but I have no idea where we entered the school from or where the gym is in relation to that.  We did see what hall the two fleeing terrorists came from, so it's possible Bob will find his way to the right area this round....


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

apologies on the vagueness, Arkhandus, I tend to run ranges and 'maps' a bit more open and less tactical when it comes to super-hero games (and I suppose Games in general sometimes)

The doorway you saw the terrorists run out of was only 70' ahead of you(We'll call that north).  Given that, The Agents are 50 feet down the hallway to your left(west).  There is also a southern hallway leading to the main entrance 100' behind you.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

It's pretty hard to build a map when you have someone who can travel... how fast was it again? THe speedster makes it almost negligible to have a map. For a supers game I like the free flowing nature of no map, it allow things like blasts through the walls, etc, etc.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> 10 MPH is the move-action speed for the Speed power at rank 1, which Bob has.  That's 100 feet in a move action (at least by the simple calculation given in M&M; the precise one requires a calculator).



Re-read that section, Arkhandus. It says "speed per ROUND", so you'd have to divide by two if you want speed per move action (2 move actions per round). It works out the same if you do the math : with one round equalling 6 second you get 10 MPH = 90 feet per round, total.
________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, steeling time from work.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

Binder - I'm not sure which section you're referring to, the Speed power just says you have a ground speed of 10mph.  The 'action' for Speed is Move, and it specifies as one example that rank 19 allows you to move anywhere on earth in a single move action, not as a single round.

*FYI : This isn't me making a GM call(yet), I just don't see anything saying that it is his full-round speed rather than a move action speed.  If there is, please point it out.


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Re-read that section, Arkhandus. It says "speed per ROUND", so you'd have to divide by two if you want speed per move action (2 move actions per round). It works out the same if you do the math : with one round equalling 6 second you get 10 MPH = 90 feet per round, total.




But speed isn't given by the round it's given by the move action.  And the action type for the Speed power is Move.  So, 10 mph for Speed 1 (or 100 ft) accomplished in one move action.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2009)

Jemal, I'm refering to the inset section on Movement on page 32 of the main rules.



> But speed isn't given by the round it's given by the move action. And the action type for the Speed power is Move. So, 10 mph for Speed 1 (or 100 ft) accomplished in one move action.




There is no contradiction : 

(1) The Speed power is actually given neither by the Move or by the action but by the hour. With one point it says you can move 10 MPH (miles per hour) during any move action you make. Wether you move one or thirtyfour actions in a row doesn't matter : you'd still be moving at 10 MPH all the way through.

(2) 10 MPH physically comes out to 90 feet per 6 second round, i.e. if you move during your entire round (2 move actions, 6 seconds total) you've travelled 90 feet. 

If, as you say, you could move 90 feet twice in a 6 second round, then math says you'd actually be moving at 90 feet * 2 moves * 10 six seconds round per minute * 60 minutes in an hour = 108 000 feet per hour / 5 280 feet per mile = 20 miles per hour. It's not a question of rules, it's the beauty of simple physics. 

_______________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, remembering the strange joy of finaly being able to calculate the falling time of an object WITH air resistance.


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2009)

Binder, I understand what you are saying now.  Pardon my earlier incomprehension, please.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2009)

Please actually read page 33 in M&M 2e.  Read the last mini-paragraph on that page.  Heck, I'll even type it up for your convenience.  "Characters with movement powers have a normal speed granted by their rank.  Accelerated movement doubles that speed.  All-out movement quadruples it."  In other words, speed from the Speed power and other movement powers works EXACTLY like the base 30 foot speed of normal humans, it's just a different number of feet, expressed in MPH, which page 32's sidebar describes the conversion for.  I haven't bothered to do the math for the precise feet per round at 10 MPH, but since normal humans move around 3 MPH, it's at least three times as far as a normal human can cover in one round.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 30, 2009)

> "Characters with movement powers have a normal speed granted by their rank. Accelerated movement doubles that speed. All-out movement quadruples it."



None of that actually contradicts what I've said : a character with a movement power DOES have a normal speed determined by their rank in the movement power, and accelerated movement does indeed double then quadruple that value. We just disagree on the value.



> I haven't bothered to do the math for the precise feet per round at 10 MPH



Please do. It's detailed in my previous post. The conclusion is unfortunatly inexcapable = if you're moving at 10 MPH, you have to move a full six seconds to cross 90 feet.

______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, thinking Hero's combat and non-combat speed concepts should have been used here. The M&M designers seem to think of speed powers in non-combat, scene-change/pursuit term, which is not how we're using them, is it.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2009)

Oh for F**K's sake......  Read the actual rules BF.  First line of the sidebar: "Normal human-scale movement is given in feet per six-second round" and read the first few lines on Movement Pace and a Normal move on page 33.  Hell, read the whole damn section and maybe you'll understand it.  If your argument made any sense, then humans would always need a full round to move 30 feet.  Which is clearly not the case in the rules.

My NORMAL SPEED is 10 MPH from the Speed power at rank 1, covering roughly 100 feet in a move action by the "approximate" calculation notation in the sidebar on page 32.  The movement rules double that for an accelerated move, and quadruple it for an all-out move.

I said in my post that I would take an accelerated move a.k.a. a double-move action if needed.

I honestly shouldn't need 3 or so posts just to re-state what's already clearly written on two adjacent pages of the core rulebook.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2009)

Anyway, a question, Jemal.  Roughly speaking, how tall does the gym or whatever room we're in look?  Does it look like the hole in the roof is like 20 feet up, 30 some, 40 some, or whatever?

Bob can jump 27.5 feet in a standing vertical jump with Speed 1, Leaping 3, and his 12 Strength.  Double that with Extra Effort, or more if he uses Extra Effort for +2 ranks of Speed or Leaping for one round.  And he can potentially boost the distance a bit with an Acrobatics check......

Basically I'm wondering how difficult Bob will gauge the height of the jump.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 30, 2009)

You need to work on your people skills. If you're in the right, then take the time to explain clearly *all the reasons* why you're in that enviable position and most people will understand. Believe it or not, I have nothing against you personnaly and don't perticularly care if my initial position is proved to be in the wrong or not. I just want to understand something that didn't make sense to me (or, more acurately, something that made sense to me if done in a different way). Thank you for helping me on that (see below).



> First line of the sidebar: "Normal human-scale movement is given in feet per six-second round" and read the first few lines on Movement Pace and a Normal move on page 33.




Interresting. So M&M supposes that your single Move action actually stetches over the course of the entire 6 second round instead of being just half of it as I thought. So when Nightshift first entered the gym and I thought he barged in, stopped and then fired, I could have described it as firing while walking towards his target and be closer to the actual mechanics of it all. Hu.

______________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, first time M&M player.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2009)

I wouldn't have been snippy if you had just READ the actual rules.  I just get annoyed when I have to waste *so much time* repeatedly telling someone something that should be frickin' obvious, since they ought to have the book and it's not hard to check.  There's even a freaking index in there, and I told you the page numbers _anyway_.

And your actions are still based on where you take them from.  Unless you have the Move-By Action feat like Red Impulse does, your standard action comes either before or after your movement, not during.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2009)

Calm Down.

Arkhandus, I'd like to point out that I didn't see that section either.  The fact that you noticed something neither of us did doesn't mean we're stupid or haven't read the rules.   It also means, since you're the only one who *did* notice it, that it was obviously NOT obvious, at least not to us.

If you think something's a waste of time, then don't waste your time... or ours with angry and possibly hurtful comments.  If you're going to respond with anger and annoyance every time a question comes up, then I'd ask you to leave before any more do, I don't want that kind of negative attitude clogging my game, it makes it no fun for anybody involved.  Otherwise, lets just move past this and continue gaming.


Binder - in most d20 based systems, the 'normal walking speed' represents an average person strolling over 6 seconds, whereas a 'double move' is like a hustle/jog.   Because of the mechanics of combat, when taking move actions in a game you are presumed to be hustling a little (Hence why you gain two actions instead of just casually walking) - Rushing from one spot to another and then performing whatever action required(Move then Standard), firing before diving for cover (Standard then Move), or just Running down a hallway(Double move/Run) at least that's the way I've always thought of it.  As far as description goes, describe it however makes sense and looks cool/fun/etc, so long as the rules are correct.



As far as the building goes, the ceiling of the gym & Library is about 20' high.

Probably won't be doing any IC updates tonight, hopefully tommorow.  Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2009)

I didn't say anything about you, Jemal.  You weren't arguing about it, and you hadn't even given a GM ruling on it yet.  But Binder isn't the GM and was arguing about it as if he just 'knew' he was right without needing to check the rules.  I ALWAYS open up my rulebook before I argue a rules point.  He just wouldn't bother to read the pages I cited before resuming his argument.  The GM can change the rules, but people shouldn't *argue *about them without actually reading them fully first.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2009)

I did read the sections in question. The fact that they apparently contradicted simple physics was what confused me as it's never actually spelled out that your one move covers the entire round or that you're actually moving at twice the given speed during the strictly move portion of your round (which could have some impact in more "realistic" games where the sound or the light barrier limits are involved (or with Only when crossing the sound barrier Sonic Boom powers, for example)). Ah well.

On another tack, I'll be heading back to the woods yet again tuesday of next week. I should have internet access during that 10 day, but the camp hasn't had a watchman for the last 6 months, so who knows what we'll find once we get there? Fair warning and all that.

________________________________________________________
BindeR Fred, Hi-ho, Hi hooo!


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2009)

Arkhandus - It wasn't the fact that I thought you were insulting me that I took umbrage to, it was the general tone of your comments 
ex: "for f**ks sake", "It's obvious" "I'm tired of wasting my time" "you should actually read the rules" "I shouldn't need to restate this".  Taken altogether your last couple of posts had a generally angry and insulting tone, and I've never been accused of being a very calm person, so I responded a bit heatedly.

Now granted, you're correct about it, but there are more... diplomatic ways of saying so. (Also granted this may be a bit contradictory coming from me, but hey I'm an admitted hypocrit, so I get away with it.  )

The reason I mentioned myself was to point out that even an obsessed rules lawyer such as myself missed the particular point in the rules that you were talking about (And I actually did look for it, but did not find it until you posted the page number).

Be that as it may, there seems to have been no adverse/long lasting effects from this argument, so it's all good.  We found out for sure how the movement rules work, and nobody seems pissed.  All in all a good thing.

Binder - I'll hopefully be able to wrap up the current situation before you have to leave, but assuming Nightshift is involved when you leave do you have any problems/guidelines for me autopiloting him while you're gone?(Only if needed, of course)

Everyone - B/c binder & ark were talking about 'precise speeds', I figure I'll make this clear -  I'll be using the 'general speed' variation (AKA 1mph = 10'/round) for simplicity, rather than the precise calculations.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

*fly voice* Help meeeeeeee! Heeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeee!

If push comes to shove, I can have Cassandra try to improvise a platform to fly herself away on...but I was kind of wanting to play her more naive about the possibilities of her powers at this point, since she's never really pushed them before.

So if someone can and will rescue her, I'd be much obliged. 

That said, I don't wanna slow the game down over it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2009)

I was perfectly polite up until my 3rd or 4th response to Binder's argument.  Only then did I get exasperated and ticked off.  I tried explaining it the first 2 or 3 times.  The explanations I gave, with the citations I gave, should have been enough to find the rules in the book and *carefully *read them *in full./U] *


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for the absense. I've had difficulties getting the site to work. Things seem to be working better now.


----------



## Andor (Jun 2, 2009)

Healing in M&M is _really_ fast. I'm going to chalk that up to general superheroic healing powers and have Roy be shocked at his rapid healing when he wakes up fine in an hour or two (however long it takes him to make a DC 10 con check) unless you object.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2009)

it's not really "You've fully healed", it's more that your body has recovered to the point where you're not being debilitated by your injury anymore.  You'd probably still be sore/cut/bruised/etc, unless you actually do have a healing power, they just don't bother you enough to impeed you.


----------



## Andor (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock="For Jemal"]Did you see my post on page 10 of your school of hard knocks thread? I'll understand if you have too many PCs, but you did just have someone drop out. 

Sorry to spam this game with this, but I tried to PM you, and for some reason ENworld wouldn't let me. 

The character concept I had in mind was a recast of one of my most fun 3e characters, Devon the bronze Knight.

Only to provide more contrast to the rest of the PCs in the school campaign he would be a Black Knight. IE. Level one Knight, the rest as a Black Dragon Shaman. I found the Heavy Armour and Martial Weapons (and HP) from the knight class complemented the auras of the Dragon Shaman and made a really fun front line sort of character. Mind you Devon was completely over the top in a flamboyantly overconfidant sort of way. He once challanged an entire bandit camp in order to 'provide a distraction'. A black knight/student would likely be more circumspect. ;D[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there folks and sorry for the lack of posting! 

Rather obviously, the camp didn't have working internet (too much trees in front of the satellite, I think -- which is kind of ironic considering the amount of swamp in the region. I tried to get it working for a good 8h over two days and then gave up : got to do actual work sometimes too, you know ). Anyway, reading through the IC thread as we speak and looking forward to diving back into the Nighshift's combat boots!

______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, older, wiser and just a tiny bit richer.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2009)

no problems binder, life first eh?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2009)

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot R.P.M. until then.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

Will update hopefuly tommorow/later today.  Been all combinations of busy and tired last few days.


----------



## Andor (Jun 19, 2009)

Remember, Coffee is proof that god loves us and wants us to be happy.*





*Paraphrasing Ben Franklin. He said beer, but that doesn't help with tired. Although it can help with busy.


----------



## Andor (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, hard for me to help keep things moving when I wrote myself into a coma.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

On the one hand, I'd like to give Rawling/Cass/Gordon a chance to continue RPing, on the other hand, that leaves the other half of our heroes a bit out of the loop as you don't seem to have anything else to talk about (What with Roy being unconscious and Bob/Rob being waiting to call.)

I think I'm gonna fast forward a little, and if you guys wanna keep doing the 'Between-time RPing" on the side, feel free to do it as kind of a background thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah! Okay. Cool, thanks. That answers the question I was about to ask.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2009)

I've just been waiting for Robert to say/do anything before Bob says anything more.....


----------



## Andor (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going away for a few weeks. I expect I will have irregular internet access so I will try to keep up but may take a day or 2. ^^;


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 20, 2009)

I myself am off camping in the wilds of New Brunswick later this week. I should be pretty much incommunicado from wednesday the 22nd all the way to the 1st of August. 

Try not to miss me too much!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2009)

Couldn't log on for 2 or 3 days, got busy for a few... you know how it is.

I'll most likely be starting my games back up on my next days off (Next thursday/friday), I'm going to get used to posting frequently in the games I'm playing again, and make sure I have all the info for my GMing before I start this back up full time. please bear with me.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking forward to it, *Jemal*!

I'm back, by the way, and ready to continue the curren thread if *Shayuri* and *Renau1g* are willing.

_______________________________________________
Binder Fred, canooing away.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2009)

Binder, as soon as Enworld can be accessed in a decent amount of time I'm definitely up for continuing. It's getting a little better, but it's got a ways to go. Hopefully I'll be able to get caught up Saturday...


----------

